# Is Barack Hussein Obama A MUSLIM?



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?







When you look at his behavior, his past quotes like 'standing with the Muslims" and the call to prayer "being a beautiful sound", it's hard to believe he ever changed his faith.  We know his membership in Rev. Wright's church was more about the black-liberation dogma being taught there than Christianity.  We haven't seen BHO in church on Sunday other than once or twice in well over 5 years; and those were simply photo ops he and the girls were smirking about as the cameras clicked.  He's showing ZERO concern over the slaughter of Christians in northern Africa and the ME.  He's openly hostile to Israel.  And doesn't seem to care if Iran gets the bomb.

Does it matter if he's a Muslim?  Well, since the most of the Muslim world wants the US burned to the ground I'd say it matters.  It matters because supposedly "peaceful" Muslims have yet to stand up to the jihadists in their midst and demand they stand down.   We've had major wars in Iraq and Afghanistan; both of which BHO has either quit or is quitting when victories were at hand.

Is the defense that he's DRONED several Muslim warlords prove he is at war with radical Islam?  Most in the intel community believes he's been doing that as a favor to the Pakis who fear a radical takeover.   He avoids attacking the Haqqani network that held Bergdahl and is responsible for most of the Taliban attacks on US Forces in Afghanistan.

So I submit there is little evidence to prove he's renounced his childhood adoption of the Muslim faith while going to school in Indonesia.  I submit he may well indeed be an apostate Muslim because we've seen him drinking beer and eating a pork hotdog.  Or is that simply a ploy to throw us off his true nature?


----------



## Siete (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 


I submit there is little evidence to prove you're not an idiot.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 25, 2014)

No, he is not. No, he never was.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 25, 2014)

> Is Barack Hussein Obama A MUSLIM?



Possibly.  So what?  What's the diff?  Ain't America great?!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?


Nope, he's a Jew...


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> No, he is not. No, he never was.



So you're saying under "religion" on his application to go to school in Indonesia the word "muslim" isn't there.  Surely you know the Indonesians don't educate non-Muslims, right?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he is a Muslim as he slipped up and admitted it in a ABC interview.



And his step father listed his religion as Islam on his Indonesian school records.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't care what his religion is...


----------



## MACAULAY (Jul 25, 2014)

America would never elect a Muslim President, so if he is one, the he has to lie about it.

And will he lie?  Well, does a black bear shit in the woods?

I say it hardly matters what he is at this point. Its speculation. What we do know absolutely by now that he is lazy and incompetent...and he is an Asshole.

It is true. I believe most Americans have come to grips with the fact that their President is a liar, that he is incompetent, and that he is an overall Asshole.

Any chance he will resign? Joe Biden is merely a fool.  He would do better.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

Siete said:


> I submit there is little evidence to prove you're not an idiot.



  I thought my treatise was well argued....not something you can deal with I know.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past



Um.  No we don't, skippy.



TrainTime said:


> When you look at his behavior,



His behavior?  You mean drone bombing the shit out of Muslims?  

How about this behavior:



> Celebrating Father&#8217;s Day early, the president had lunch with two service members and two local barbers at Kenny&#8217;s BBQ on Capitol Hill.
> 
> As the group chatted about fatherhood, the president enjoyed a steaming plate of *pork *ribs with hot sauce, collard greens, red beans and rice and cornbread.







TrainTime said:


> his past quotes like 'standing with the Muslims"



Let's look at that in its full context, shall we?



> In the wake of 9/11, my meetings with Arab and Pakistani *Americans*, for example, have a more urgent quality, for the stories of detentions and FBI questioning and hard stares from neighbors have shaken their sense of security and belonging. They have been reminded that the history of immigration in this country has a dark underbelly; they need specific reassurances that* their citizenship* really means something, that America has learned the right lessons from the Japanese internments during World War II, and that I will stand with them should the political winds shift in an ugly direction.







TrainTime said:


> and the call to prayer "being a beautiful sound",



It *is *a beautiful sound. I heard it many times in the Middle East.  Since when does making such an observation automatically mean one is Muslim?



TrainTime said:


> it's hard to believe he ever changed his faith.



It's hard to believe someone as credulous as  you is even able to type!



Feel free to return to this topic if you need any more kicks to the nuts.


----------



## bendog (Jul 25, 2014)

he's un-American, that's as plain as the nose on my face, which I'm looking at as I type.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > I submit there is little evidence to prove you're not an idiot.
> ...


Yeah, he went to a Christian church for 20 years because, .............................wait for it, ............................. he's a Muslim.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 25, 2014)

bendog said:


> he's un-American, that's as plain as the nose on my face, which I'm looking at as I type.



must be nice to be crosseyed and be able to type so well....but un-American hah!


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

MACAULAY said:


> America would never elect a Muslim President, so if he is one, the he has to lie about it.
> 
> And will he lie?  Well, does a black bear shit in the woods?
> 
> ...



Ah yes, Joe Biden:


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



Rev. Wright was preaching CHRISTIANITY?  But wait, Barack didn't hear a word he said according to Barrack so what's up with that?


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



Yeah.  That always cracked me up.  The fucking schizos attacked Obama's pastor one second, and in the same breath claimed he's a Muslim the next.


----------



## bendog (Jul 25, 2014)

I get my best rest in church.


----------



## bendog (Jul 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > TrainTime said:
> ...



Well, the question is whether these nuts actually believe the bs they listen to and spout, or is more akin to the Russians listening to their "news," knowing that its really a reinforcement of what they want to know, and in a sense really vodka?


----------



## rdean (Jul 25, 2014)

It's OK.

Most Republicans Christians on the USMB never act like any real Christians I ever met in my entire life.  Let him die?  Feed the poor and they will breed?  Corporations are people?  Send those children back to probably certain death?  See what I mean?  Course, they won't get it.  They don't see anything wrong with these positions.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> ...



And a cowboy.


----------



## MACAULAY (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > I submit there is little evidence to prove you're not an idiot.
> ...


----------------------------------------
 I think it was a logical well reasoned argument.  I can recognize that without agreeing with you. Thats because I am not a Pin-head Loon.

Pin-heads and Loons...well as they have shown so many times on this board, leading up to this Pih-head Loon Post calling you an idiot.

They can call names. That is the closest to a debate will can get with one of these assclown liberals.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > TrainTime said:
> ...



While you were cracking up did it ever occur to you Wright is no more a Christian than bin-Laden?


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Oh.  So you are the arbiter of what a REAL Christian is, eh?  

Assholes like you are the reason we have a First Amendment.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2014)

Have you ever noticed those who perpetuate the lie that Obama is a Muslim say it like it is a _bad _thing to be a Muslim?


This "Obama is a Muslim" shit is open bigotry toward Muslims.


And beer summits and pork lunches never penetrate their willfully blind skulls.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jul 25, 2014)

The bush family had closer ties with muslims.  especially dubya bush who  exchanged body fluids with his saudi boyfriend at the ranch.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 25, 2014)

bendog said:


> I get my best rest in church.



My Irish Grandfather told the funniest jokes during sermons, till they ask him not to show up anymore...


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



You seem more angry than usual....need to change your tampon?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jul 25, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> The bush family had closer ties with muslims.  especially dubya bush who probably exchanged body fluids with his saudi boyfriend at the ranch.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Have you ever noticed those who perpetuate the lie that Obama is a Muslim say it like it is a _bad _thing to be a Muslim?
> 
> 
> This "Obama is a Muslim" shit is open bigotry toward Muslims.
> ...



Well when you're blind in one eye, and can't see out of the other, what do you expect??


----------



## Howey (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



psssssst....did a know he was born in Kenya too and he's a socialist and he started planning taking over the country from his honky mommas womb?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 25, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > The bush family had closer ties with muslims.  especially dubya bush who probably exchanged body fluids with his saudi boyfriend at the ranch.



It's such a luscious day...Is that a banana in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me??


----------



## MACAULAY (Jul 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------

I think we needed a first Amendment to keep the state from dictating religion to us.  There was no attempt in that to keep people from expressing their opinion on an internet board.  

It was his opinion that Obama's preacher's behavior didn't pass the test of being a Christian. That's a use of Freedom of Speech; not an oppression of religion.

And you are free to come on here and meet his rationed arguments with simple insults...if you want to continue to make a fool of yourself.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Have you ever noticed those who perpetuate the lie that Obama is a Muslim say it like it is a _bad _thing to be a Muslim?
> 
> 
> This "Obama is a Muslim" shit is open bigotry toward Muslims.
> ...



Both mentioned in my OP which you didn't read yet feel obligated to HOWL about.  Little wonder you've missed most of what's gone on in your life.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TrainTime said:
> ...



Nope.  I get this angry with all bigots and racists like yourself.



TrainTime said:


> so maybe the better question is....



...is TrainTime inbred?


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

Howey said:


> psssssst....did a know he was born in Kenya too and he's a socialist and he started planning taking over the country from his honky mommas womb?



Of course he was born in Kenya....even you Rats don't really dispute that...only laugh about his "getting over on the man"....little doubt he's a socialist or a queer.  So, got any proof he ain't a Muslim or what?


----------



## MACAULAY (Jul 25, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> The bush family had closer ties with muslims.  especially dubya bush who probably exchanged body fluids with his saudi boyfriend at the ranch.



---------------------------------------------

Thank you for this post.

Just when you think...at least, here is a thread they can't drag Bush into...here comes this.

I say about 75% of liberal posts responding to what may appear to be a Conservative argument, are simply to call the Conservative poster an "idiot" or a "Nutter"...and the other 25% drag out the Bush Dead Horse.

I think Liberals, including all the real Loons and PinHeads who post here, are incapable of responding in any other way.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jul 25, 2014)

And Mitt Romney is, .......................................... wait for it, ................................... really a Hindu.  He just pretended to be a Mormon, for 65 years.


----------



## kaz (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?



No, like the rest of the left, he doesn't worship anyone but Obama.  I would call him a Muslim apologist for sure, but not a Muslim.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > psssssst....did a know he was born in Kenya too and he's a socialist and he started planning taking over the country from his honky mommas womb?
> ...



Everyone with an IQ in the double digits disputes it.



TrainTime said:


> ...only laugh about his "getting over on the man"....little doubt he's a socialist or a queer.  So, got any proof he ain't a Muslim or what?



You made the claims, you have to prove them.

You haven't.


----------



## kaz (Jul 25, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> And Mitt Romney is, .......................................... wait for it, ................................... really a Hindu.  He just pretended to be a Mormon, for 65 years.



Romney's father was a Hindu?  Wow, liberals suck at analogies.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



   Playing the BIGOT card now are we?  So, got any proof your boy ain't a muslim or what, boy?


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 25, 2014)

Is TrainTime a retard?

When you look at his behavior, his past quotes like 'I'm fucking retarded" and Forrest Gump "being like a documentary of my life", it's hard to believe he ever wasn't retarded.  We know his membership in the Special Olympics was more about the banging other retarded chicks than winning medals.  We haven't seen TrainTime in a library other than once or twice in well over 5 years; and those were simply photo ops he and the caretaker were smirking about as the cameras clicked.  He's showing ZERO concern over the lack of educational standards in this country.  He's openly hostile to books.  And doesn't want Russia to get the bomb.

Does it matter if he's a retard?  Well, since the most of the retard world wants the US to bring back _That 80s Show_.  It matters because supposedly "smart" retards have yet to stand up to the idiots in their midst and demand they stand down.   We've had major wars in Japan and Germany; both of which TrainTime has no idea have been over for decades.

Is the defense that he's punched several retards prove he is at war with retards?  Most in the intel community believes he's been doing that as a favor to the retards who fear a radical takeover by the Tea Party.   He avoids attacking Uwe Boll movies that held movie-goers hostage and is responsible for most of the Razzies in history.

So I submit there is little evidence to prove he's renounced his childhood adoption of the retard faith while going to school in a short bus.  I submit he may well indeed be an apostate retard because we've seen him typing on message boards and reading road signs.  Or is that simply a ploy to throw us off his true nature?


----------



## kaz (Jul 25, 2014)

Howey said:


> psssssst....did a know he was born in Kenya too and he's a socialist and he started planning taking over the country from his honky mommas womb?



Do you know who the original birther was?  I'll give you a hint, it was Obama.  Hmm...maybe that was too specific a hint...


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TrainTime said:
> ...



Take a course in logic, bigot.  The person who makes the claim has to prove their claim. No one has to prove a negative.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jul 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > And Mitt Romney is, .......................................... wait for it, ................................... really a Hindu.  He just pretended to be a Mormon, for 65 years.
> ...



When did the religion of your father matter a damn here?  Oh wait, it didn't.  Carry on.

And that's not an analogy, it's a statement to point out what a moron the OP is.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > And Mitt Romney is, .......................................... wait for it, ................................... really a Hindu.  He just pretended to be a Mormon, for 65 years.
> ...


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> So, got any proof he ain't a Muslim or what?




I have put a bag of chips on the moon.

Prove I have not.


See how that works, dipshit?


----------



## kaz (Jul 25, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Logic isn't your thing, is it Paint?  What a discombobulated response.

I don't think Obama is a Muslim or anything else.  However, I don't get why it's ridiculous to think he would be when his father was a Muslim.  Why exactly is that ridiculous?


----------



## kaz (Jul 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> I have put a bag of chips on the moon.
> 
> Prove I have not.
> 
> ...



I just checked, they aren't there...


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Is TrainTime a retard?
> 
> When you look at his behavior, his past quotes like 'I'm fucking retarded" and Forrest Gump "being like a documentary of my life", it's hard to believe he ever wasn't retarded.  We know his membership in the Special Olympics was more about the banging other retarded chicks than winning medals.  We haven't seen TrainTime in a library other than once or twice in well over 5 years; and those were simply photo ops he and the caretaker were smirking about as the cameras clicked.  He's showing ZERO concern over the lack of educational standards in this country.  He's openly hostile to books.  And doesn't want Russia to get the bomb.
> 
> ...


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have put a bag of chips on the moon.
> ...



I just checked.  Obama is not a Muslim.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*No!*  Muslims don't care if they kill other Muslims.  Muslims have been killing Muslims for fourteen hundred years!

It cannot be proved that Obama is not a Muslim!  Even by his own sworn statement!....because he is the epitome of a LIAR!


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > psssssst....did a know he was born in Kenya too and he's a socialist and he started planning taking over the country from his honky mommas womb?
> ...



No. It wasn't.

And now you will demonstrate your stupidity by dragging out some publisher's ad, right?


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have put a bag of chips on the moon.
> ...



Amazing how PISSED they get just at the mention of their MESSiah chanting to Allah....most of them will tell you 9/11 was an "inside job by the joos" too.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I get angry at bigots and those who tell lies.  The truth is non-partisan.




TrainTime said:


> ..most of them will tell you 9/11 was an "inside job by the joos" too.



So now you are adding a staw man fallacy to your list of faults, too?

It appears your retardation is quite profound.


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have put a bag of chips on the moon.
> ...



I wanted chips.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

asaratis said:


> I just checked.  Obama is not a Muslim.



You might want to call the suicide hotline...your mental health seems to be disintegrating.....


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have put a bag of chips on the moon.
> ...



Prove they aren't there.


----------



## kaz (Jul 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I keep saying he's not


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jul 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



The logic is on my side.  One, because he was raised for nearly all his life in a Christian culture and a secular nation.  Two, because it doesn't matter a damn what your father is here, and it never has.  Three, why pick his father's faith when he didn't even raise him for most of his life?  If you want to find that one out, find out what his grandmother was, a Christian no doubt, and even that wouldn't matter a fucking damn either.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, I suppose if you want to use logic to answer that question, you would have to start by asking this question..


Why did you change your Christian name to a Muslim name if you aren't Muslim?



I guess that pretty much answers the question. Do I give a damn if he is a Muslim? Nope.  Do I believe that he is a Muslim? Nope. I believe that he is an atheist. An atheist who "chooses" to use whatever "religion" will further his bullshit cause.

Just one man's opinion.....


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe he's a politician's politician.  He's a Muslim when it's expedient and a Christian when that's expedient.  He's pro abortion and pro gay when he needs to appease the atheists and non-religious.  Ultimately, he's a puppet who answers to a higher oligarchy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most hotdogs are made with beef.....


----------



## reconmark (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







According to your ilk, he's also a tribal witch doctor...


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 25, 2014)

RandallFlagg said:


> Well, I suppose if you want to use logic to answer that question, you would have to start by asking this question..
> 
> 
> Why did you change your Christian name to a Muslim name if you aren't Muslim?
> ...



Very good point!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 25, 2014)

RandallFlagg said:


> Well, I suppose if you want to use logic to answer that question, you would have to start by asking this question..
> 
> 
> Why did you change your Christian name to a Muslim name if you aren't Muslim?
> ...



I don't think he's a loyal Muslim, but he has leanings toward supporting Islam.

So basically he's a better friend to Muslims than Christians or Jews.

So that makes him a security risk.


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 25, 2014)

RandallFlagg said:


> I believe that he is an atheist. An atheist who "chooses" to use whatever "religion" will further his bullshit cause.



I believe this of most politicians. How a real Christian can look themselves in the mirror everyday and do the dirt they do is beyond me.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jul 25, 2014)

RandallFlagg said:


> Well, I suppose if you want to use logic to answer that question, you would have to start by asking this question..
> 
> 
> Why did you change your Christian name to a Muslim name if you aren't Muslim?
> ...


Name change?  Where?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes of course he is.

He also led the Fast and Furious smuggling ring the gave away guns to Mexican Drug lords.

Afterward he enjoyed watching 4 Americans die in Benghazi while denying them any help at all.

Then of course he directed the IRS to target those on his Kill list.


----------



## Howey (Jul 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Seeing as how teabaggers like [MENTION=47264]TrainTime[/MENTION] have single digit IQ's, I guess we'll never know.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I made it clear he WAS raised in the Muslim faith for a time in Indonesia.  I made it clear he exhibits no fondness for Christians or Jews....quite the opposite.  And what the hell is a "Christian culture and a secular nation"?  Those are on opposite poles.


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 25, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Is TrainTime a retard?
> 
> When you look at his behavior, his past quotes like 'I'm fucking retarded" and Forrest Gump "being like a documentary of my life", it's hard to believe he ever wasn't retarded.  We know his membership in the Special Olympics was more about the banging other retarded chicks than winning medals.  We haven't seen TrainTime in a library other than once or twice in well over 5 years; and those were simply photo ops he and the caretaker were smirking about as the cameras clicked.  He's showing ZERO concern over the lack of educational standards in this country.  He's openly hostile to books.  And doesn't want Russia to get the bomb.
> 
> ...



I'm not what I'd consider a rep whore, but I spent a lot of time on this edit. I expect more than one pos rep for this, you ungrateful assholes.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I suppose if you want to use logic to answer that question, you would have to start by asking this question..
> ...



 PHOTOSHOPPED....I forget which version this one is....anybody know?


----------



## kaz (Jul 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Because of course his publisher made up that he was born in Kenya without asking him.  Publishers like to make up people are born in random countries.  It was a "clerical" error.  LOL.  I have some land in Florida for you to buy.

Before you go off half cocked with massive assumptions as you like to do:

1)  I believe he was born in Hawaii, he only said Kenya because he's an elitist, leftist snob who liked the sound of being born in Kenya better than in the United States.

2)  Even if it were proven he was born in Kenya, I consider him to be a fully Constitutionally elected President.  He was born to an American mother, he would have been born a "natural" citizen.  I don't get where being born physically in the US even comes from.  It certainly doesn't come from the Constitution.  I don't see how anyone born an American citizen to an American parent is any way less a citizen than one born on US soil.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Learn how to think as in, what is it when you get a marriage license from the state, and then go get married in a church?  God you people are dumb.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I don't care what his religion is...



Well yabut, you're an American who believes in the Constitution.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you a muslim?


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> ...



The cheap ones are pork...only Ballpark Franks make the beef ones I think.  Of course the ones we see BHO trying to swallow whole could be turkey franks.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Are you a muslim?



Nope.  But as kids we used to bow to our Pop and chant "praise allah" when he was disciplining us....family joke for years.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> The bush family had closer ties with muslims. especially dubya bush who exchanged body fluids with his saudi boyfriend at the ranch.



 Barry did that with Larry in the back of a limo!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past
> ...



Unemployment goes lower with every month, housing is growing, Obama made sure you can keep your home and that its appreciating in value again. And we can tell he wants illegals to get a free ride because he deports them.

While Obama has been working for the average American, the damn Rs have been working for the 1%. Where is the RW screeching about that FACT??

Middle eastern music - yep, its beautiful. There is quite a lot of christian music that I love but I'm atheist, through and through. 

He's not muslim. Its much worse than that. 

He's a southern baptist!


----------



## Mustang (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Hadji, Johnny Quest's pal.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 25, 2014)

> Is Barack Hussein Obama A MUSLIM?



Maybe, but he definitely is an idiot..

The even bigger idiots are those that voted for him twice.

Obama is worse than Bush and yet the far left defend him as if he was their Messiah.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > The bush family had closer ties with muslims. especially dubya bush who probably exchanged body fluids with his saudi boyfriend at the ranch.



Well Barry started way younger being a queer little fruitcake!


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

> =Luddly Neddite;9509632] Unemployment goes lower with every month, housing is growing, Obama made sure you can keep your home and that its appreciating in value again. And we can tell he wants illegals to get a free ride because he deports them.
> 
> While Obama has been working for the average American, the damn Rs have been working for the 1%. Where is the RW screeching about that FACT??
> 
> ...



You ever been checked for Lyme Disease?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 25, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> The bush family had closer ties with muslims.  especially dubya bush who  exchanged body fluids with his saudi boyfriend at the ranch.



The bushes got rich off their ties with bin Laden. Then there's this old jackass -


----------



## Kosh (Jul 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > The bush family had closer ties with muslims.  especially dubya bush who  exchanged body fluids with his saudi boyfriend at the ranch.
> ...



And the far left propaganda rolls on even though it has been debunked over and over.

Yet they peddle this stuff straight from the far left religious scriptures.

Obama is worse than Bush.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > The bush family had closer ties with muslims.  especially dubya bush who  exchanged body fluids with his saudi boyfriend at the ranch.
> ...



More BULLSHIT....Bush41 knew OBL's *father* who is the biggest building contractor is Saudi Arabia.   You're a shameless liar ain't ya?  

As to the Mooj sitting there with Reagan....they aren't ARABS and not a nickel of US money went to ARAB jihadists during the soviet occupation of Afghanistan...another favorite LIE of the Rats..


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > psssssst....did a know he was born in Kenya too and he's a socialist and he started planning taking over the country from his honky mommas womb?
> ...



The Moooch says Kenya's his HOME COUNTRY!

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M7Rp_Ghv6k]Michelle Obama Admits Barack Hussein Obama's Home Country is Kenya - YouTube[/ame]

 And the Kenyan ambassador admits old Barry was born there!

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH4GX3Otf14]Kenyan Ambassador admits Obama born in Kenya - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Is TrainTime a retard?
> ...



Tried...said I have to spread it around some.....working on that.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a muslim?
> ...



I don't believe you and we know Muslim s lie.   Prove you aren't a muslim.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Is TrainTime a retard?
> 
> When you look at his behavior, his past quotes like 'I'm fucking retarded" and Forrest Gump "being like a documentary of my life", it's hard to believe he ever wasn't retarded. We know his membership in the Special Olympics was more about the banging other retarded chicks than winning medals. We haven't seen TrainTime in a library other than once or twice in well over 5 years; and those were simply photo ops he and the caretaker were smirking about as the cameras clicked. He's showing ZERO concern over the lack of educational standards in this country. He's openly hostile to books. And doesn't want Russia to get the bomb.
> 
> ...



Aaron's an apologist for the obumanation, as his fantasy is to either plug in, or get plugged by Barry once Barry's out of office.... Go for your dreams, big Doggy!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > psssssst....did a know he was born in Kenya too and he's a socialist and he started planning taking over the country from his honky mommas womb?
> ...



I believe you made a very small faux pas, Kaz.... It was Hillary Clinton's team!

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJU37U5_rbc]Hilary Clinton supporters started the Obama 'birther' claims. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 25, 2014)

BlindBoo said:


> Yes of course he is.
> 
> He also led the Fast and Furious smuggling ring the gave away guns to Mexican Drug lords.
> 
> ...



The IRS is pretty scary......


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 25, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Prove it. 

Prove that Bush was better for the country than Obama. Prove bush created jobs and economic growth and helped vets and their families. Hell, prove he did anything besides his phony brush clearing photo ops and the incessant golf. 

Prove it.

While you're at it, prove the Repubs have done anything besides send jobs over seas and obstruct our government for the US in the past 60 years.


----------



## skye (Jul 25, 2014)

a muslim??  nahhhhhhhhhhhhh

here,  straight  from the donkey's I mean the horse's mouth


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


>




*Obuma goes ALL THE WAY with the SAUDI PRINCE!!!....ROTFLMFAO!*


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

bodecea said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No problem....I've never screamed "ALLAHU AKBAR" and made a cell phone call to an IED...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I had a nap rug in Kindergarten but I never faced the east and started chanting on it.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *Obuma goes ALL THE WAY with the SAUDI PRINCE!!!....ROTFLMFAO!*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 25, 2014)

Bush left us with $6.1 Trillion in debt and two unfunded, unfocused "wars". Joined his daddy and Reagan is raising our debt 20 out of 20 years.

We all thought Bush was an idiot. True that he's not real bright but he was smart enough to use the US Treasury as his own private petty cash. took up right where daddy and Ronnie left off.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 25, 2014)

skye said:


> a muslim??  nahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> here,  straight  from the donkey's I mean the horse's mouth




A stupid and shabby lie but then that's al we get from you non-thinkers. See Vigilante's lie just blow. You two make a great pair. 

Notice how none of you idiots can prove one word of the garbage you spew.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bush left us with $6.1 Trillion in debt and two unfunded, unfocused "wars". Joined his daddy and Reagan is raising our debt 20 out of 20 years.
> 
> We all thought Bush was an idiot. True that he's not real bright but he was smart enough to use the US Treasury as his own private petty cash. took up right where daddy and Ronnie left off.





Hey ASSHOLE.....this thread is about OBOZO not Bush..... Either get it straight or keep walkin.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I suppose if you want to use logic to answer that question, you would have to start by asking this question..
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-DikUMrkcU]Obama's Lawyers Admit Birth Certificate is Fake! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 25, 2014)

traintime said:


> vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > *obuma goes all the way with the saudi prince!!!....rotflmfao!*


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fPASZwVRNQ]Obama Birth Certificate in Adobe Illustrator - Prank of Text Layers - Photoshop nerds unite - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > a muslim??  nahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ...




Well, there are othe Muslims in the family - isn't his brother Malik  a Muslim and   a good friend of   the  Muslim Hood and Hamas? - so....... it wouldn't  be such a stretch  now...would it?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > The bush family had closer ties with muslims. especially dubya bush who exchanged body fluids with his saudi boyfriend at the ranch.
> ...



Nice try you delusional ****, those AFGHANS were ON OUR SIDE, at the time, fighting the fucking Russians.... But I wouldn't expect a cock sucker like you to post up anything with even a vague hint of honesty!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsnZi-Kn4pU]MORE PROOF THAT OBAMA WAS RAISED A MUSLIM & STILL IS A MUSLIM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> No, he is not. No, he never was.



personally, I think this:


was a Freudian slip.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 25, 2014)

Again, this is a nation that prides itself on freedom of religion, Oblama can be member of any sect...


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > No, he is not. No, he never was.
> ...



How many people do you know that called themselves muslim by mistake?.... anyone?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Again, this is a nation that prides itself on freedom of religion, Oblama can be member of any sect...



Then why LIE about it? We can plainly see he's half black, calling himself a muslim would have increased his voter base! Just look and you can see by the deranged assholes in here that stick up for the fucking liar!


----------



## Howey (Jul 25, 2014)

skye said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



So you're a dude huh? I always thought different but read something today to prove otherwise.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > TrainTime said:
> ...



They welcome Muslims at that church.  In fact they teach part of the Koran.  What else would you expect from a preacher like that?


----------



## rdean (Jul 25, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> The bush family had closer ties with muslims.  especially dubya bush who  exchanged body fluids with his saudi boyfriend at the ranch.



I know.  Could you believe that?  Makes you wonder where Jeff Gannon was sleeping the dozens of times he spent the night at the White House.  You would think the "oh so moral" and "we hate the gays" Republicans would want to know.


----------



## skye (Jul 25, 2014)

Howey said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I would appreciate it if you leave me alone. I have no interest whatsoever in talking to you.

Thank you.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Again, this is a nation that prides itself on freedom of religion, Oblama can be member of any sect...



Not the point.  The point is he lied about it.  I don't mind a Muslim for a President, but when he lies about his religion, that scares me.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > No, he is not. No, he never was.
> ...



That sounds like your answer right there. If what you claim were even true in the first place (I've seen no evidence to that effect), it was likely simply a formality on the part of his parents to ensure that he was able to receive an education.

Was he supposed to simply go without for the years he lived in Indonesia?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



And people say Obama wasn't vetted. ......


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TrainTime said:
> ...


Prove via irrefutable evidence that you never did those things....but you will probably lie...Muslims lie all the time.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 25, 2014)

BlindBoo said:


> Yes of course he is.
> 
> He also led the Fast and Furious smuggling ring the gave away guns to Mexican Drug lords.
> 
> ...



Correct on all points.  Very good.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?



His background? I assume you're referring to his time in Indonesia. You do realize that the at least half of his time there was in a Catholic School. 

So by your logic, we pretty much know he's been a Catholic, right? 

If not, why not?



> When you look at his behavior, his past quotes like 'standing with the Muslims" and the call to prayer "being a beautiful sound", it's hard to believe he ever changed his faith.



Given his statements about his Christian faith, the fact that his mother, grand mother and grandfather who raised him were all Christian, his 20 year membership in a Christian church, his marriage to a Christian, and his having both of his children baptized as Christians, its hard to believe you think he's a Muslim.



> We know his membership in Rev. Wright's church was more about the black-liberation dogma being taught there than Christianity.



Actually, 'we' don't know that. Wright gave a speech a week for 20 years. Or about 1000 sermons. So far, there have been 3 sermons that have been confirmed to have any relation to 'black liberation theology'. 

1000 is way more than 3. 



> We haven't seen BHO in church on Sunday other than once or twice in well over 5 years;



We haven't seen Obama in a mosque at all. So by that standard, he not a Muslim.

But predictably, you're not applying your standards with any consistency. 



> And doesn't seem to care if Iran gets the bomb.



He's taken the same action against Iran has Bush before him. And the same approach as Clinton before Bush. 

Using your standards, that means that neither Bush nor Clinton could be Christians and must have been secret Muslims. If you weren't using a double standard, of course.

For that matter, Obama has take the same approach with North Korea as Bush before him. Does that make Obama a Buddhist? 

Of course not. Your reasoning just breaks if even casually tested.



> Well, since the most of the Muslim world wants the US burned to the ground I'd say it matters.



Wow. That's a heaping load of overgeneralization. There are millions of Muslims in the US. Do 'most' of them want the US to burn?

If no, then your argument runs into yet another brick wall. 



> We've had major wars in Iraq and Afghanistan; both of which BHO has either quit or is quitting when victories were at hand.



Obama followed Bush's agreement with Iraq. Since Bush was the one that agreed to the course of action that Obama is following.....and since Bush and Obama followed the same policy regarding Iran, does that make Bush a secret Muslim too?

Ah, consistency. She's such a fickled mistress.

As for Afghanistan, the government has asked us to leave. And won't extend agreements protecting our soldiers. Do we ignore the government of Afghanistan and its people......and keep fighting the longest war in our nation's history? Its been a decade. And we're no closer to 'victory' now than we were immediately after the Taliban fell.

How long do you propose we stay there? And if we're doing so against the will of the local government, then we've essentially annexed the territory. 



> So I submit there is little evidence to prove he's renounced his childhood adoption of the Muslim faith while going to school in Indonesia.



Who says that Obama adopted Islam as a child? That would be you and.....you. That's an enormous assumption. And supported by very little evidence. While his adoption of Christianity is supported by overwhelming evidence. INcluding his own personal testimony of his being a Christian.

I submit that you pretending to speak for Obama while ignoring everything Obama has to say for himself on the topic is a demonstration of your personal bias and cherry picking rather than the quality of the evidence.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 25, 2014)

> He also led the Fast and Furious smuggling ring the gave away guns to Mexican Drug lords.



Actually, no...that's not what the Fast and Furious program did at all. It didn't give away guns to Mexican drug lords.  Nor was it a 'smuggling ring'. The Fast and Furious program did nothing in regards to straw purchases in States like Arizona. That's its entire involvement. 



> Afterward he enjoyed watching 4 Americans die in Benghazi while denying them any help at all.


He 'enjoyed it'? Says who? You do realize that you're pretending to speak for a man you don't know, have never met, have never so much as been in the same room with. And then laughably ignoring everything he ever had to say about the topic, and making up your own narrative...where you claim to know his heart of hearts.

Which is just a personal fantasy that you made up. Citing _yourself_.

And of course, before the attack the US military offered special forces troops. Stevens rejected them. Any request for assistance during the attacks came after Stevens was already dead. And there's no way our troops could have arrived in time to help anyway. 

This according to the head of the DoD. Who is an infinitely better source on the disposition of our military forces than you are pretending to be him too.



> Then of course he directed the IRS to target those on his Kill list.



And there's zero evidence of that too. You're just making this nonsense up as you go along. Even the GOP in congress have given up that steaming rhetorical pile, as after a 3 year investigation they've found exactly jack shyte to back it up.

And a 'kill list'? You just crossed from baseless fantasy into baseless delusion, complete with a tin foil hat. As there's nothing but the wasteland of your own imagination to back any part of that nonsense.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 25, 2014)

He's a muslim, alright!


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 25, 2014)

The big secret that no one is reporting yet is that Vladimir Putin has Obamas real birth certificate.

It is obvious who the dog is, and who is holding the leash....and the poop recycle bag...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 26, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give his position on LGBT equality, if he's a Muslim, he's not a very good one.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 26, 2014)

Skylar said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> ...



*I have not, nor would I ever claim to "speak for" the scrawny little Muslim queer.  The sight of him makes me sick to my stomach.   He is no more qualified to be POTUS than you are if you claim to be an American.*

I'd say nice try but it was so feeble I'll simply advise you to know what time it is before you step into a thread of mine again.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 26, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Give his position on LGBT equality, if he's a Muslim, he's not a very good one.



You're so obsessed with being a queer that you DEMAND we recognize your mental illness as "normal"...we will not.  Further, Obozo is a homo so why wouldn't he beg you freaks for campaign money?  Most ME Muslim men have homosexual tendencies as is evidenced by their grooming of orphan "dancing boys" for sex.  It's a "religion" of nutcases and pedophiles, women haters, sodomists, and slavers.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 26, 2014)

No conspiratard.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 26, 2014)

Ridiculous.

For Obama to be a Muslim He'd have to give up His belief that He, Himself, IS God!

No way, Jose.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 26, 2014)

Being a Muslim is in no way worse than being a Christian, Jew, Buddhist. You people are showing your intolerance for the very rights you claim to be privileged with.sad indeed...


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Being a Muslim is in no way worse than being a Christian, Jew, Buddhist. You people are showing your intolerance for the very rights you claim to be privileged with.sad indeed...



No Buddhist flew a hijacked airliner into the World Trade Center.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 26, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> For Obama to be a Muslim He'd have to give up His belief that He, Himself, IS God!
> 
> No way, Jose.



  That's his public persona.....he and Mooch both know he's a frightened doper in so far over his head he's now checked out.  All he's capable of once he's lost the Senate is revenge.....he'll have to be impeached to be stopped and he will be.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 26, 2014)

> Is Barack Hussein Obama A MUSLIM?



What's sad and telling is that you and many other hateful, ignorant rightists perceive being a Muslim as 'bad.'


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 26, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Is Barack Hussein Obama A MUSLIM?
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad and telling is that you and many other hateful, ignorant rightists perceive being a Muslim as 'bad.'



ESAD asshole...they declared WAR on us in 1993....your punk Clinton ducked the challenge and didn't take bin-Laden when he could have.  Bush41 decided to double-cross Saddam and put GIs on Saudi soil which really enraged the bin-Laden types.  So they hit the WTC again 8 years later thanks to Clinton's cowardice again.  You're the ignorant one thinking Muslims aren't a clear and present danger despite enough proof to bury your sorry ass in.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes he is it is a special secret. When the UFO comes he secretly worships while noone is watching. Quite the rascall that Obama.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 26, 2014)

WheelieAddict said:


> Yes he is it is a special secret. When the UFO comes he secretly worships while noone is watching. Quite the rascall that Obama.



Your remarks might come off more clever if you knew how to spell the words you're writing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 27, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > Is Barack Hussein Obama A MUSLIM?
> ...



'They'? There are a billion muslims. 20 or so attacked us. Your math is off.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 27, 2014)

> *His first two years in Indonesia were spent in a supposedly "Catholic" school, the next two in the formative years of ages 7-9 were in a Muslim school.  He isn't a Catholic, he isn't a Christian, he IS a Muslim as has been amply proven in this thread.*



'Supposedly'? Dude, it was a Catholic school, run by Catholics, with a Catholic Saint in the name. St. Francis of Assisi Catholic School. He want there for 1st, 2nd, and part of 3rd grade. He want to a State run school for part 3rd grade and 4th grade, called State Elementary School Menteng 01. 

A state run school that was so liberal, some of the teachers wore miniskirts and students were encouraged to celebrate Christmas. 



> Obama's stepfather, Lolo Soetoro, was much more of a free spirit than a devout Muslim, according to former friends and neighbors. And the school described as an Islamic madrassa in media reports actually was a public school, so progressive that teachers wore miniskirts and all students were encouraged to celebrate Christmas.
> 
> Interviews with dozens of former classmates, teachers, neighbors and friends show that Obama was not a regular practicing Muslim when he was in Indonesia, despite being listed as a Muslim on the registration form for the Catholic school, Strada Asisia, where he attended 1st through 3rd grades.
> 
> ...



But you know better than his former teachers and classmates, huh? Remember, and this point is fundamental: You're hopelessly ignorant. You don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about. And your making your narrative up as you go along based on what you want to believe, rather than what the evidence supports.

Back in reality, when you go back and check with the actual folks that attended or taught at the school....far from the hard core, memorize the Koran by the age of 9, fundamentalist madrassa that you imagine where Obama was converted to Islam for life, Obama wasn't a practicing Muslim, and the school wasn't particularly religious. 

Religious studies occurred weekly,* for a grand total of 2 hours a week of studying Islam. *The rest of the time, it was like any other public school. 



> When Obama attended 4th grade in 1971, Muslim children spent two hours a week studying Islam, and Christian children spent those two hours learning about the Christian religion.
> 
> At holidays, the school made a practice of teaching students about different religions. Students from all religions celebrated Christmas with a Christmas tree and carols. They celebrated the Islamic holiday of Eid al-Adha by handing out a sacrificed goat to the neighborhood's needy.
> 
> ...



Yeah, nothing says 'life long Muslim by the age of 8' like _Christmas trees. _

*The entire period at a State run Indonesian school was 18 months.* Yet you claim that from 18 months of attendance in a State run, with a grand total of 2 hours of study of Islam a week at a school 40 years ago, he somehow learned the entire Koran and became a life long secret Muslim.....despite his mother, grandmother, and grandfather being Christian, Obama self declaring Christian faith, his 20 year attendance at a Christian church, his marriage to a Christian, his baptism as a Christian, and is children's baptism as Christian?

That's some  weak, _weak_ tea.

And why is 6 to 8 any more or less 'formative' than 8 to 9. Or 10 to 17 for that matter? Your standards are arbitrary, uselessly subjective, and factually baseless. And of course, overwhelmingly contradicted by the evidence.



> *Again, you're shooting your mouth off without considering the FACTS already in evidence in this thread.*


I take it you're not used to be contradicted on the silly shit that you post. Notice you don't actually address any of the truck sized holes blown into the OP's fractured 'logic' by the very facts you claim to support. But instead flee from them entirely, tail tucked snuggly between your legs.

Its not like Obama's Christian faith magically disappears just because its inconvenient to your argument. Nor does the fact that Obama's mother, grand mother and grandfather.....responsible for virtually all of Obama's upbringing, were all Christians. Or that Obama attended a Christian church for 20 years. Or that he married a Christian and had his children baptized as Christian.

Yet astonishingly, and for no particular reason, you pretend none of this ever happened. But why would a rational person ignore these amazingly relevant facts when assessing Obama's religious faith?

*There is no reason to ignore any of the theory killing holes in your argument. *The OP is simply speculative nonsense grounded in the same desperate, willful ignorance that motivated you to ignore all the facts that obliterate the 'Obama is a muslim' silliness. 

You can ignore the facts. But you can't make anyone else ignore them.



> *BULLSHIT.  Obozo was in Wright's church to gather political allies in black Chicago...nothing else.  Wright is a racist lunatic who hates America, as was Obozo who refused to wear a Flag pin or put his hand over his heart during the Anthem.  Muslims are taught their religious affiliation trumps any nationalistic affiliation.
> *



Says you, citing yourself. And you don't know what you're talking about. You didn't attend any of Reverend Wright's sermons. You've been exposed to few seconds of sounds bites from a fraction of a fraction of a fraction of percent of them. And laughably, you pretend that you're the President again. Insisting that whatever you make up about Obama's motivations must be true. And ignore anything the President has to say about his own motivations entirely.

Um, no. The President is the world's authority on his own motivations and beliefs. While you don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about.



> *Only thing "broken" is your lying and trying to tie unrelated events together.   Obozo has appeased Iran, dropped the economic sanctions, scolded Israel and threatened to shoot down IDF bombers should they have overflown Iraq while we were there.*



Appeased them by......what? Negotiating with them, just like Bush? Failing to bomb them, just like Bush? Iran's nuclear history with the US goes back to 2003. With Iran's announcement of uranium enrichment facilities going being in 2002.  They've been building nuclear power plants in the country since 1992. 

And what did Bush do? Exactly what Obama is doing:_ talking to the Iranians._ When in 2005 Iran removed the seals on its uranium enrichment facilities in express violation of their agreements , what did Bush do in reply?_ He talked even more to the Iranians._

But when Obama talks to the Iranians....he's 'appeasing'?

You're either wildly ignorant of the history of the US and IRan's nuclear program, stunning hypocritical in your approach to talks, or awkwardly trying to revise history by ignoring the bits that destroy your argument.

Pick one. 



> *There hasn't been a SINGLE Muslim organization in the US that's called for the immediate cessation of hostilities by the various jihadists in the ME.   Our "peaceful" Muslims are sideliners who have no more allegiance to the US that's taken them in, than for their homeland.  Muslims are not nationalists.....the Koran forbids that.  You're so full of shit your eyeballs must be floating.*



*Says who?* Again, your record of accuracy so far has been hopelessly pathetic. You're going to need to provide evidence to back that statement up, as you citing yourself is useless. And of course, we're talking about attacks on the US. And there are Muslim groups o' plenty that have condemned such attacks.

So I ask again, are you claiming that 'most' American muslims want the US, the very country they live in, to burn?



> *Idiotic.  Bush demanded an agreement to leave 10K troops in Iraq via a status of forces agreement.  Maliki told Obozo he's do that if US Troopers were placed under Iraqi law.  He used that caveat to withdraw all US Forces to appease his traitorous voting base.  His ROEs in Afghanistan are the most chickenshit in US military history and have ceded every inch on territory we took under Bush43 back to the taliban.  Admit you know nothing about the US Armed Forces ya pansy.*



The 2008 Status of Forces agreement that called for a withdraw of US troops by the end of 2011. Bush agreed to this. 'Demanding' one thing and agreeing to something else means exactly jack shyte. *What matters is what Bush agreed to.*

The withdraw schedule followed by Obama was the *very* withdraw schedule that Bush agreed to in 2008. Not 'some' US forces. Not 'all but 10,000' US forces. But all US forces. 

Yet in another stunning act of willful ignorance, you pretend that Bush never agreed to this, reimagine the SOFA to include 10,000 troops, and try and pretend that the Bush administration itself didn't negotiate the very schedule that Obama followed.

Just because you close your eyes doesn't mean the world disappears. Or that history magically changes just because its inconvenient to your argument.

And the 'treacherous voting base' that you so casually condemn is the will of the Iraqi people. You know, the folks that Bush insisted would greet us as liberators. Te one's that Bush insisted we empower by overthrowing Saddam and instituting democracy.
_
Remember them?
_
Apparently its only 'democracy' in your mind if the people agree with you. If not, its mere 'treachery'. Even when the time table we're following* is exactly what we already agreed to. *So now that we have the facts straight, riddle me this: if Bush's time table is proof someone is a Muslim.....then wouldn't Bush, the man who negotiated that time table, be a Muslim by the same logic?

Yeah, I know....that would mandate you apply a semblance of consistent standards. And we both know that's not happening.



> Again, you have no idea what you're talking about.....see above.^^^^^[/B]



Again, you ignore the Status of Force Agreements, democracy, and history. Nor do you actually disagree with anything I've said. You already know that Afghanistan refused to extend its SOFA with the US to allow our troops to remain. You already know that the democratically elected government of Afghanistan had already asked us to leave. You already know that we've been 'on the verge of victory'......*for a decade. 
* With no particular end in sight. 

But just because you ignore these facts doesn't mean that anyone else is obligated to. You fail yet again.



> *
> He knows the Koran by heart, lived and studied as a Muslim....you can pretend he's an apostate but you have no more proof he's renounced the religion of his father than you claim I do he has not.  His own writing and speeches indicates he's a Muslim, then and now.*



Who says he 'knows the Koran by heart? You do, citing yourself....making it up as you go along. You're using your imagination to support your imagination, with nothing verified in the actual world. Show us the evidence that Obama 'knows the Koran by heart'. Or admit you just made that claim up.

Even logically, your latest steaming pill of rhetorical bullshite makes no sense. He was only at the State school for 18 months. For your delusional narrative to be accurate, that school would have had to have been solely dedicated to memorizing the Koran. *Which, of course, it wasn't......it studied Islam for only 2 hours a WEEK.* And Obama would have had to have memorized more than a page and a quarter a day, every day, including weekends and holidays, to memorize the Koran. And retain every letter of every word of every page, without exception.

*At 8 years old. * What kind of a super genius do you assume 8 year old Obama was?  

But it still gets worse. He attended a State run school for 18 months. He want to a Catholic School in the same country for 24 months. Yet in another stunning example of wildly inconsistent standards, you insist that 18 months in a State school makes one a life long muslim....while 24 months in a Catholic School DOESN'T make one a life long Catholic?

Do you always wipe your ass with your own standards? Or only when we're talking about Obama?

And of course, the claim that a year and a half in a State school when you're 8 and 9 years old makes one a life long Muslim is baseless nonsense. Just you pretending it must be so. And your imagination doesn't define anything in the real world. 

Even your standards are uselessly inconsistent. You insist that 4 years in a Muslim country makes one a Muslim. But 46 years in a Christian country *doesn't* make one a Christian. Despite Obama admitting he's a Christian, being raised by Christian mother, grandmother and grandfather, attending a christian church for 20 years, marrying a Christian, being baptized as a Christian, and having both of his baptized as Christians.

Dude....that's just silly. *Your own standards prove Obama's a Christian. *He spent more time in a Catholic school than he ever did a State run school in Indonesia. He spent an order of magnitude more time in a Christian country than he ever did a Muslim one. And he was raised by Christians. Yet, you inexplicably conclude that Obama must be a *muslim*?

Your argument just doesn't make the slightest sense. And its laughably contradicted by mountains of evidence that you simply ignore. No one interested in the truth ever would.



> *I have not, nor would I ever claim to "speak for" the scrawny little Muslim queer.  The sight of him makes me sick to my stomach.   He is no more qualified to be POTUS than you are if you claim to be an American.*



Yet when Obama says he's a Christian, you insist that his own words on his own faith be ignored, and you pretending to speak for Obama be believed.

Um, you don't know shyte about Obama's faith. YOu've never met the man, you don't know him, you've never been in the same room with him. While Obama remains the world's leading authority on his own faith. Laughing.....but _you_ know his heart of hearts, huh? Because you say so?

Um, no.

And 'queer'? Yeah, nothing says 'queer' like girlfriends galore in college, and a wife and 2 kids. You've crossed into naked delusion, ignoring almost every relevant fact so you can keep polishing your little turd of an argument. And all you've managed to do is cover yourself in some rather ignorant shit.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 27, 2014)

Yup, he's a muslim alright! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QJ41o0FVzc]Obama Declares His Islamist Faith Calls Quran Holy - Recites Verses.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Skylar (Jul 27, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Yup, he's a muslim alright!
> 
> Obama Declares His Islamist Faith Calls Quran Holy - Recites Verses.avi - YouTube



Laughing.....you've got to love where they cut off their videos. Here's what your video includes.



> So I have known Islam on three continents before coming to the region where it was first revealed.  That experience guides my conviction.



Here's what Obama actually said: 



> So I have known Islam on three continents before coming to the region where it was first revealed.  That experience guides my conviction* that partnership between America and Islam must be based on what Islam is, not what it isn't.*
> 
> Remarks by the President at Cairo University, 6-04-09 | The White House



Its not like your low information Republican voter is gonna fact check it, or ask why the video cuts out at mid sentence. 

For anyone interested in Obama's faith, Obama offers you the world's leading authority on his own beliefs, motivations and faith;


> GG:
> Is Jesus someone who you feel you have a regular connection with now, a personal connection with in your life?
> 
> OBAMA:
> ...



Read the whole interview. Obama is remarkably frank about his faith in God and personal relationship with Jesus Christ.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jQ67cdzDyI]Is Obama a Muslim? Examine the Evidence! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Skylar (Jul 27, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Is Obama a Muslim? Examine the Evidence! - YouTube



"There's nothing wrong with being a Muslim. President Obama just isn't one."

A video that steadily and systematically demolishes the 'Obama is a Muslim' conspiracy theory, huh?

Seems you can be taught.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tKMiRxnRN4]A Muslim In The White House - Proof Barack Hussein Obama Is A Secret Muslim - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 27, 2014)

> Is Barack Hussein Obama A MUSLIM?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 27, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Is Obama a Muslim? Examine the Evidence! - YouTube



This is your video, Vigilente.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOV6uvB3HvU]YES OBAMA IS A TERRORIST! Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 27, 2014)

Which dip shit moved this to the "CuNsPiraCY ForUm"? 

Nobody conspires to be a fucking Muslim. It's not illegal. There are no laws broken.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 27, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> Which dip shit moved this to the "CuNsPiraCY ForUm"?
> 
> Nobody conspires to be a fucking Muslim. It's not illegal. There are no laws broken.



As Vigilente's own videos state:



> "There's nothing wrong with being a Muslim. President Obama just isn't one."



Which pretty much sums up the situation.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 27, 2014)

Lying (Taqiyya and Kitman)​ *
Question:*  Are Muslims permitted to lie?

*
Summary Answer:* 
Muslim scholars teach that Muslims should generally be truthful to each other, unless the purpose of lying is to "smooth over differences." There are two forms of lying to non-believers that are permitted under certain circumstances, _taqiyya_ and _kitman_.  These circumstances are typically those that advance the cause Islam - in some cases by gaining the trust of non-believers in order to draw out their vulnerability and defeat them.  

*
The Qur'an:* 
Qur'an (16:106) - Establishes that there are circumstances that can "compel" a Muslim to tell a lie. 
Qur'an (3:28) - This verse tells Muslims not to take those outside the faith as friends, unless it is to "guard themselves."   
Qur'an (9:3) - _"...Allah and His Messenger are free from liability to the idolaters..."_  The dissolution of oaths with the pagans who remained at Mecca following its capture.  They did nothing wrong, but were evicted anyway. 
Qur'an (40:28) - A man is introduced as a believer, but one who must _"hide his faith" _among those who are not believers. 
Qur'an (2:225) - _"Allah will not call you to account for thoughtlessness in your oaths, but for the intention in your hearts"  _The context of this remark is marriage, which explains why Sharia allows spouses to lie to each other for the greater good. 
Qur'an (66:2) - _"Allah has already ordained for you, (O men), the dissolution of your oaths"_ Qur'an (3:54) - _"And they (the disbelievers) schemed, and Allah schemed (against them): and Allah is the best of schemers."_  The Arabic word used here for scheme (or plot) is _makara_, which literally means 'deceit'.  If Allah is supremely deceitful toward unbelievers, then there is little basis for denying that Muslims are allowed to do the same. (See also 8:30 and 10:21) Taken collectively these verses are interpreted to mean that there are circumstances when a Muslim may be "compelled" to deceive others for a greater purpose.

*
From the Hadith:*

Bukhari (52:269) - _"The Prophet said, 'War is deceit.'"  _The context of this is thought to be the murder of Usayr ibn Zarim and his thirty unarmed men by Muhammad's men after he "guaranteed" them safe passage (see Additional Notes below).

Bukhari (49:857) - _"He who makes peace between the people by inventing good information or saying good things, is not a liar."  _Lying is permitted when the end justifies the means.

Bukhari (84:64-65) - Speaking from a position of power at the time, Ali confirms that lying is permissible in order to deceive an "enemy."

Muslim (32:6303) - _"...he did not hear that exemption was granted in anything what the people speak as lie but in three cases: in battle, for bringing reconciliation amongst persons and the narration of the words of the husband to his wife, and the narration of the words of a wife to her husband (in a twisted form in order to bring reconciliation between them)."_

Bukhari (50:369) - Recounts the murder of a poet, Ka'b bin al-Ashraf, at Muhammad's insistence.  The men who volunteered for the assassination used dishonesty to gain Ka'b's trust, pretending that they had turned against Muhammad.  This drew the victim out of his fortress, whereupon he was brutally slaughtered despite putting up a ferocious struggle for his life.

*From Islamic Law:*

Reliance of the Traveler (p. 746 - 8.2) - _ "Speaking is a means to achieve objectives. If a praiseworthy aim is attainable through both telling the truth and lying, it is unlawful to accomplish through lying because there is no need for it.  When it is possible to achieve such an aim by lying but not by telling the truth, it is permissible to lie if attaining the goal is permissible (N:i.e. when the purpose of lying is to circumvent someone who is preventing one from doing something permissible), and obligatory to lie if the goal is obligatory... it is religiously precautionary in all cases to employ words that give a misleading impression..._ 

 "One should compare the bad consequences entailed by lying to those entailed by telling the truth, and if the consequences of telling the truth are more damaging, one is entitled to lie.


*
Additional Notes: 
*
 Muslims are allowed to lie to unbelievers in order to defeat them.  The two forms are:

_*Taqiyya*_ - Saying something that isn't true.

_*Kitman*_ - Lying by omission.  An example would be when Muslim apologists quote only a fragment of verse 5:32 (that if anyone kills _"it shall be as if he had killed all mankind"_) while neglecting to mention that the rest of the verse (and the next) mandate murder in undefined cases of "corruption" and "mischief."  

 Though not called _Taqiyya_ by name, Muhammad clearly used deception when he signed a 10-year treaty with the Meccans that allowed him access to their city while he secretly prepared his own forces for a takeover.  The unsuspecting residents were conquered in easy fashion after he broke the treaty two years later, and some of the people in the city who had trusted him at his word were executed.  

 Another example of lying is when Muhammad used deception to trick his personal enemies into letting down their guard and exposing themselves to slaughter by pretending to seek peace.  This happened in the case of Ka'b bin al-Ashraf (as previously noted) and again later against Usayr ibn Zarim, a surviving leader of the Banu Nadir tribe, which had been evicted from their home in Medina by the Muslims.

 At the time, Usayr ibn Zarim was attempting to gather an armed force against the Muslims from among a tribe allied with the Quraish (against which Muhammad had already declared war).  Muhammad's "emissaries" went to ibn Zarim and persuaded him to leave his safe haven on the pretext of meeting with the prophet of Islam in Medina to discuss peace.  Once vulnerable, the leader and his thirty companions were massacred by the Muslims with ease, belying the probability that they were mostly unarmed, having been given a guarantee of safe passage (Ibn Ishaq 981).

 Such was the reputation of Muslims for lying and then killing that even those who "accepted Islam" did not feel entirely safe.  The fate of the Jadhima is tragic evidence for this.  When Muslim "missionaries" approached their tribe one of the members insisted that they would be slaughtered even though they had already "converted" to Islam to avoid just such a demise.  However, the others were convinced that they could trust the Muslim leader's promise that they would not be harmed if they simply offered no resistance.  (After convincing the skeptic to lay down his arms, the unarmed men of the tribe were quickly tied up and beheaded - Ibn Ishaq 834 & 837).

 Today's Muslims often try to justify Muhammad's murder of poets and others who criticized him at Medina by saying that they broke a treaty by their actions.  Yet, these same apologists place little value on treaties broken by Muslims.  From Muhammad to Saddam Hussein, promises made to non-Muslim are distinctly non-binding in the Muslim mindset.

 Leaders in the Arab world routinely say one thing to English-speaking audiences and then something entirely different to their own people in Arabic.  Yassir Arafat was famous for telling Western newspapers about his desire for peace with Israel, then turning right around and whipping Palestinians into a hateful and violent frenzy against Jews.

 The 9/11 hijackers practiced deception by going into bars and drinking alcohol, thus throwing off potential suspicion that they were fundamentalists plotting jihad.  This effort worked so well, in fact, that even weeks after 9/11, John Walsh, the host of a popular American television show, said that their bar trips were evidence of 'hypocrisy.'

 The transmission from Flight 93 records the hijackers telling their doomed passengers that there is "a bomb on board" but that everyone will "be safe" as long as "their demands are met."  Obviously none of these things were true, but these men, who were so intensely devoted to Islam that they were willing to "slay and be slain for the cause of Allah" (as the Qur'an puts it) saw nothing wrong with employing _Taqiyya_ in order to facilitate their mission of mass murder.

 The Islamic Society of North America (ISNA) insists that it _"has not now or ever been involved with the Muslim Brotherhood, or supported any covert, illegal, or terrorist activity or organization."_  In fact, it was created by the Muslim Brotherhood and has bankrolled Hamas.  At least nine founders or board members of ISNA have been accused by prosecutors of supporting terrorism. 

 Prior to engineering several deadly terror plots, such as the Fort Hood massacre and the attempt to blow up a Detroit-bound airliner, American cleric Anwar al-Awlaki was regularly sought out by NPR, PBS and even government leaders to expound on the peaceful nature of Islam. 

 The Quran says in several places that Allah is the best at deceiving people.  An interesting side note is verse 7:99, which says that the only people who feel secure from Allah are actually those who will perish in Hell.  Taken literally, this would mean that those Muslims who arrogantly assume that they will enter heaven are in for a rude surprise (such are the hazards of worshipping an all-powerful deceiver). 

 The near absence of Qur'anic verse and reliable Hadith that encourage truthfulness is somewhat surprising, given that many Muslims are convinced that their religion teaches honesty.  In fact, it is because of this ingrained belief that many Muslims are quite honest.  When lying is addressed in the Qur'an, it is nearly always in reference to the "lies against Allah" - referring to the Jews and Christians who rejected Muhammad's claim to being a prophet.

 Finally, the circumstances by which Muhammad allowed a believer to lie to a non-spouse are limited to those that either advance the cause of Islam or enable a Muslim to avoid harm to his well-being (and presumably that of other Muslims as well).  Although this should be kept very much in mind when dealing with matters of global security, such as Iran's nuclear intentions, it is _*not*_ grounds for assuming that the Muslim one might personally encounter on the street or in the workplace is any less honest than anyone else.


TheReligionofPeace - Islam: Taqiyya and Lying


----------



## rdean (Jul 28, 2014)

rdean said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > The bush family had closer ties with muslims.  especially dubya bush who  exchanged body fluids with his saudi boyfriend at the ranch.
> ...



I'm guessing that Republicans feel as long as it was kept on the "down low", it was OK.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



If that were a democrap, it would be a resume enhancer!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2014)

So...has the OP proved he isn't a muslim yet?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

*President Obama A Muslim?*


Is President Obama A Muslim?


----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> No, he is not. No, he never was.



Kinda stupid comment.

Growing up where he did, he had no choice but to be a Muslim. He attended a school to learn the Koran.

Once a Muslim - always a Muslim upon threat of death.

When was the last time you read where he or Michelle or the girls attended a sunday Christian service of any kind?

Saying prayers on the golf course is not a sign of being a true Christian.


----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2014)

In addition, I don't have the link but clearly remember reading something where Reverend Wright indicated he found Obama seriously lacking in the understanding of Christian principals. He also indicated that he spend of lot of time with him teaching him what being a member of his church meant.

The question I have is, if he was to practice Christianity and give up Islam, why did he pick one so radical to join and follow?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

longknife said:


> In addition, I don't have the link but clearly remember reading something where Reverend Wright indicated he found Obama seriously lacking in the understanding of Christian principals. He also indicated that he spend of lot of time with him teaching him what being a member of his church meant.
> 
> The question I have is, if he was to practice Christianity and give up Islam, why did he pick one so radical to join and follow?



The question I have....is where did he ever adopt Islam? You're simply assuming the basis of your question. And the evidence overwhelmingly contradicts that assumption. 

He want to Catholic school longer than he ever did the State run school that taught Islam 2 hours a week. If attendance equals religion, then he's clearly a Catholic. 

Obama's mother was Christian. His grandfather was Christian. His grandmother was Christian. He's lived in a Christian nation for 44 years. He's attended a Christian church for 20. He married a Christian. He's admitted he's a Christian and expressed his personal relationship with Jesus Christ. He was baptized a Christian. His children were baptized Christian.

But somehow that all means _he's Muslim_? Um, that doesn't make the slightest sense.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 28, 2014)

Probably. Not many 'Husseins' out there who aren't Muslims. His whole Presidency is a lie. He should have already been Impeached.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

longknife said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > No, he is not. No, he never was.
> ...



He attended the school for a grand total of 18 months. And they studied Islam for a grand total of 2 hours a WEEK. He attended a Catholic school for 24 months, studying the Bible as part of his study. And of course, was raised by a Christian grandparents from 10 to 17 in Hawaii. And by his Christian mother from age 0 to 10.

Why wouldn't that upbringing, which is an order of magnitude greater in duration than his 18 months in an Indonesia school teaching Islam 2 hours a week, make him a Christian using your logic?

Applying your 'logic' consistently proves Obama is a Christian. 



> Once a Muslim - always a Muslim upon threat of death.



The problem being, who says Obama is a Muslim? The only mention of Obama following Islam would be a single notation in the Indonesia school log, which per the folks that work there automatically defaults to the religion of the parents. The folks at that school said _Obama didn't practice Islam. _

Who then are you quoting? That would be a gaggle of conspiracy theorists that have never met the man. 

Yet they know Obama better than he knows himself? That's nonsense. Obama has admitted he's a Christian, admitted his Christian faith, and acknowledged his personal relationship with Jesus Christ. And he's the world's leading authority on his own beliefs. 



> When was the last time you read where he or Michelle or the girls attended a sunday Christian service of any kind?



When was the last time you read where he or Michelle or the girls attended a mosque worship service of any kind? Again, your 'logic' debunks your entire conspiracy. 



> Saying prayers on the golf course is not a sign of being a true Christian.



Yeah, I'm gonna have to go with Obama on his own faith over you pretending you know better. You've never met Obama, you don't know the man, you've been in the same room with him. 

By what basis then would any rational person ever ignore Obama on his own beliefs and instead believe you pretending to speak for him?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Probably. Not many 'Husseins' out there who aren't Muslims. His whole Presidency is a lie. He should have already been Impeached.



The obvious problem with that reasoning being......he acquired the name 'Hussein' before he supposedly became a Muslim, per the threads tin foil logic.

Cause precedes effect. It doesn't follow it by 8 years. 

You simply don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Probably. Not many 'Husseins' out there who aren't Muslims. His whole Presidency is a lie. He should have already been Impeached.
> ...



Yeah sure, go on out and find all those people named 'Hussein' who aren't Muslims. The numbers would be very few. Most 'Husseins' in the World are Muslims. It is what it is.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



And Obama is what he is: a Christian. 

Raised by a Christian family, living most of his life in a predominantly Christian nation, attending a Christian church for 20 years, marrying a Christian, admitting he's a Christian, acknowledging his personal relationship with Jesus Christ, being baptized a Christian and baptizing both his children as Christian.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Truth is, you don't know shite about Barack Obama. No one really does. It's a mystery. And a lie.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I'm not quoting me. I'm quoting Barack Obama on Barack Obama. And he's the world's leading authority on what he believes.

Why would any rational person ignore Obama on his own beliefs....and instead believe you, citing yourself on a man you don't know, have never met, have never been in the same room with?

There is no reason. Your little conspiracy doesn't make the slightest sense.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3eVdGvoXxk]Obama Recites The Islamic Call To Prayer In Perfect Arabic The Adhan Video YouTube - YouTube[/ame]

Can anyone here do this, beside another muslim?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Obama Recites The Islamic Call To Prayer In Perfect Arabic The Adhan Video YouTube - YouTube
> 
> Can anyone here do this, beside another muslim?



Anyone whose taken a class on Islamic studies, perhaps?  Or heard over loud speakers as a kid? I can recite the lord's prayer. Does that make me a Catholic? 

And of course, Obama managed the first few opening lines, per the very source you're citing:



> Mr. Obama recalled the opening lines of the Arabic call to prayer, reciting them with a first-rate accent.
> 
> Obama: Man of the World
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/06/opinion/06kristof.html?_r=0



Once again, you didn't actually watch your youtube video before posting it. And obviously didn't fact check it. You're just posting URLs at this point.

Face it, Vigilente.....your argument doesn't work, nor can you make it work. You've been reduced to spamming videos you've never watched, and cutting and pasting failed arguments you've never read.

If your argument is so weak and fragile that even *you* can't make it work, its clearly not very good to begin with.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v24KIcRiJQ8]April 2014 breaking news MUST SEE VIDEO does President Barack Obama say he is a muslim? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Husseins are usually Muslim. The vast majority are anyway. So i don't have any reason to believe Barack Hussein Obama is so different.


----------



## MDiver (Jul 28, 2014)

Obama isn't a Muslim.  Newsflash, he's a Christian.  Although, I'm no fan of any of the Abrahamic religions.  I'd be happier if a president were Buddhist.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



And Obama's a Christian. You have plenty of reasons to conclude he's a Christian. 

He's declared his Christian faith. He's acknowledged his personal relationship with Jesus Christ. He was raised by a Christian mother, a Christian grandmother and a Christian grandfather. He went to Catholic school. He has spent the overwhelming majority of his life in a predominantly Christian nation. He attended a Christian church for 20 years. He married a Christian. He was baptized a Christian. Both of his children were baptized Christian.

The evidence is overwhelming. You simply ignore it all and pretend none of it exists. The reason you and your ilk keep failing....is that you can't provide a single rational reason for anyone else to ignore what you do.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

*Jeremiah Wright: I Made It Comfortable For Obama to Accept Christianity Without Having to Renounce Islam (Video Report)*


Jeremiah Wright: I ?Made It Comfortable? For Obama to Accept Christianity Without Having to Renounce Islam (Video Report) | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## skye (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Since when Christians are called Hussein?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

MDiver said:


> Obama isn't a Muslim.  Newsflash, he's a Christian.  Although, I'm no fan of any of the Abrahamic religions.  I'd be happier if a president were Buddhist.



The predominant republican message about Obama is that he's not one of 'us', but one of 'them'. 

With only 12% of Romney voters being minorities, it seems the 'code' has been cracked.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > Obama isn't a Muslim. Newsflash, he's a Christian. Although, I'm no fan of any of the Abrahamic religions. I'd be happier if a president were Buddhist.
> ...



RACISM in it's purest form!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2014)

skye said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Or Abraham.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *Jeremiah Wright: I Made It Comfortable For Obama to Accept Christianity Without Having to Renounce Islam (Video Report)*
> 
> 
> Jeremiah Wright: I ?Made It Comfortable? For Obama to Accept Christianity Without Having to Renounce Islam (Video Report) | The Gateway Pundit





> Klein also said Wright told him he made it comfortable for Obama to accept Christianity without having renounce his Islamic background, which Klein said he has on tape.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZsbWxUBc0w



The conversation was supposedly recorded in 2008. And yet oddly, in 6 years.....Klein has never been able to produce it. Not any part of it.

But its not like low information conservative voters are going to fact check. Or question it. Or hell, even think too hard about it. This despite Klein's rather extensive history of 'creative additions'. 



> You should probably fact-check anything else you hear about the book. The other defining characteristic of Klein's biographies, besides their popularity with people who despise the subjects unpacked within, is that the salacious details revealed often have a tenuous relationship with reality -- as commentators of all ideological stripes have pointed out time and time again.
> 
> Ed Klein?s book is out-selling Hillary Clinton. He will not beat her with the critics or fact-checkers. - The Washington Post



Its been 6 years. And still nothing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

> Since when Christians are called Hussein?



This is really what the 'Obama is a Muslim' claims have been reduced to? Insisting that he can't be a Christian....._because his middle name is Hussein?_ Where in the Bible does it indicate that that you can't be a Christian because your middle name?

If you're ever curious why these silly conspiracies don't gain much traction outside of the right wing echo chamber, just refer to this thread.


----------



## skye (Jul 28, 2014)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



what are you talking about Obama definitely isn't called Abraham!


----------



## paulitician (Jul 28, 2014)

Yup, and Saddam Hussein wasn't Muslim either. Nope, no way.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > *Jeremiah Wright: I Made It Comfortable For Obama to Accept Christianity Without Having to Renounce Islam (Video Report)*
> ...



Fact check, from known liberal sympathizers?

 Has Wright denied any of it? Wright did have a THREE HOUR interview with Klein, what do you suppose they talked about? 

 Klein: In my three-hour interview with Rev. Jeremiah Wright in November of 2011, he said Barack Obama knew a great deal about Islam, was steeped in Islam and understood Islam from his childhood. But, in fact, he knew little of Christianity and that Wright taught Obama how to accept Jesus without denouncing his family and friends in the Muslim community. But when I asked Wright if he converted Obama to Christianity, he said "I don't think so."

Interview: Edward Klein on 'The Amateur,' Obama's Faith

 So we are going to believe YOU who has NO CONTACT with anyone associated with the Manchurian muslim?...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Yup, and Saddam Hussein wasn't Muslim either. Nope, no way.



Was Saddam Hussein raised by a Christian mother, grandmother and grandfather? Did he spend most of his life in a Christian nation? Did he declare his Christian faith? Did he describe his personal relationship with Jesus Christ? Did he marry a Christian? Have his children baptized Christian? Have himself baptized Christian? Attend Christian services for 20 years? 

Of course not. 

You really didn't think your claims through, did you? This silly conspiracy has been so utterly debunked, so completely dismantled that you've been reduced to arguing that Obama's faith is defined by what middle name was picked for him in 1961.

Give me a holler if your ilk ever manage anything better.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, and Saddam Hussein wasn't Muslim either. Nope, no way.
> ...



Uh huh, lots of Hussein 'Non-Muslims' out there. Sure thing. God, you Obamabots really are programmed to worship. Time for you guys to reboot.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, and Saddam Hussein wasn't Muslim either. Nope, no way.
> ...



 Nice spin to Saddam, as you can't argue with a man that knew the Manchurian muslim WELL for over 20 years, and Klein's THREE HOUR INTERVIEW.... But keep trying I'm starting to chuckle at your feeble attempts!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

> Klein: In my three-hour interview with Rev. Jeremiah Wright in November of 2011, he said Barack Obama knew a great deal about Islam, was steeped in Islam and understood Islam from his childhood. But, in fact, he knew little of Christianity and that Wright taught Obama how to accept Jesus without denouncing his family and friends in the Muslim community. But when I asked Wright if he converted Obama to Christianity, he said "I don't think so."



Show us the audio. Klein has lied so often about so many things when shilling a book, that he's credibility is shot. And it gets even worse:



> Earlier this week, Klein gave Fox News&#8217; Sean Hannity the three-hour recording of his discussion with Wright. The Blaze also obtained some copies of the recordings. We are currently working to obtain the raw, three-hour interview audio. The audio clips appear to showcase a man &#8212; despite his intense rhetoric &#8212; who seems genuinely saddened by his deteriorated relationship with Obama. Wright, contrary to past videos and speeches, seems calm and collected as he recounts his personal experiences over the past few years.
> 
> May, 2012
> 
> ?Church Was Not Their Thing?: New Audio From Rev. Wright?s Shocking Interview With Obama Book Author Ed Klein | TheBlaze.com



Now if the Blaze has the audio of Reverend Wright saying that Obama never converted to Christianity, you'd think they'd make that front page news. If Hannity had it, he'd be playing it on his show for weeks on end.

But Hannity and the Blaze got a hold of the audio in May of 2012, months BEFORE the election and.......*nothing. The story goes now where and fizzles out. * 

Klein's supposedly got it. Hannity's supposedly got it. The Blaze has supposedly has clips. Yet *no one *can back Klein's claims. Not before the election. Not after. Not today. 

Gee, how did I know that was coming. 



> So we are going to believe YOU who has NO CONTACT with anyone associated with the Manchurian muslim?...



Show me the audio. Klein has a known history of lying his ass off, especially when he's shilling his latest book. If Hannity has the audio and the Blaze has the audio, it should be remarkably easy to come by. 

If the claims are a steaming pile of a rhetorical nonsense, you'll give us excuses why you can't possibly back the claims up. 

Sigh...we both know what you're gonna do, Vigilente. Give us excuses.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



What 3 hour interview? Klein claims to have audio backing up his claims. Yet has never been able to produce it.  He supposedly gave Hannity the audio of the interview. And....then nothing. Hannity quietly steps away from the story in May of 2012 like it were a fetid cow pie.

The Blaze supposedly got ahold of audio clips from the interview the same month and....nothing. The story fizzles into nothing again, with the Blaze abandoning it too.

*Why is it that no one, not Klein, not Hannity, not the Blaze can back up the claims, despite all three having the supposed 'audio'?* Why did both Hannity and the Blaze back away from the story after getting ahold of Klein's 'evidence'.

Easy: the claims didn't match the audio. Which is why you'll never been allowed to hear it. And why I won't accept the claims with it.

Show me. Don't tell me.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 28, 2014)

Nope, no way Barack Hussein Obama is a Muslim. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMUgNg7aD8M]Obama: "My Muslim Faith" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 28, 2014)

Which dumb shit moved this to the conspiracy theory forum? There is no "conspiracy" in choosing to be a Muslim because there is no law being broken.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2014)

So...one's religion is totally and solidly based on one's middle name....who knew?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh, we're going back into conspiracy antiquity on this one. Alas, Snopes already took that conspiracy apart back in 2008. 

snopes.com: My Muslim Faith

With even the conservative Washington post recognizing how weak your antique conspiracy is:



> "But illustrating the difficulty of preventing false rumors about his faith from spreading, anti-Obama groups within an one hour of the interview had sliceed it out of context and were sending it around via email. They also were blogging about it.
> 
> Mr. Obama, who is a Christian and often proudly speaks about how his faith has influenced his public service, said he finds it "deeply offensive" that there are efforts "coming out of the republican camps to suggest that perhaps I'm not who I say I am when it comes to faith".
> 
> Brief slip puts Barack Obama in tough spot - Washington Times



But again, why bother with context when you're only spamming youtube videos?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egRYNMXPaFM]Jeremiah Wright CONDEMNS Barack Obama - Who Would Have Guessed?! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Jeremiah Wright CONDEMNS Barack Obama - Who Would Have Guessed?! - YouTube



And where, pray tell, is Wright claiming that Obama didn't convert to Christianity or making any mention of his Islamic roots?

*Laughing......not there, is it? *

You couldn't find jack shyte to back up Klein's claims. Even with Hannity and the Blaze both having the supposed 'audio' of the interview, both abandoned Klein and backed away from the story _once they heard it. _

And even you have abandoned the claims.

Keep running.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah Wright CONDEMNS Barack Obama - Who Would Have Guessed?! - YouTube
> ...



 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-2eoKadxbk]Sean Hannity Show: Ed Klein and Rev Jeremiah Wright Tapes - YouTube[/ame]

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXjN_n6VjBI]Edward Klein w/ Glenn Beck on the Radio Talking Barack Obama "The Amateur" Rev. Jeremiah Wright - YouTube[/ame]

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzKVvcM2Uso]Jeremiah Wright offered bribe of $150,000.00 by Obama campaign to keep silent - YouTube[/ame]

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiwo1D_D9VU]Jesse Lee Peterson Radio Show w/ Ed Klein, Author of "The Amateur" - YouTube[/ame]

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JicZeBkg67A]Barack Obama Repudiates Rev. Jeremiah Wright - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

So we have Ed Klein *telling* us what Reverand Wright said the first youtube video. But can't actually produce any audio where Wright says that Obama didn't convert to Christianity or says anything about Obama's Islamic roots.

_Shocker._

Same in the second youtube video with Glenn Beck, where Klein once again can't back up his claims. 

Same with the third youtube video on Fox News.

Same with the fourth youtube video on the Jesse Lee Peterson Radio Show.

With the fifth video being from 2008 and having no relevance to Klein's claims. But hey, its not like you've watched any of these. Or have the slightest clue what's on them. You're simply spamming.

*Laughing....and failing pathetically to back Klein's claims with anything more than Klein saying it must be so. *Hannity and the Blaze supposedly got the 'interview' audio._Yet as soon as they did......they back away from Klein's accusations like they were on fire and stop covering the story._

And predictably, Klein has *never* been able to produce anything to corroborate his account.  But look at his audience. Its not like your ilk question much. Or think particularly hard about issues. Or ask for evidence.

I mean, at this point you've been reduced to spamming youtube videos you've never even watched........without the slightest comment. Even you can't make this narrative work. Think how silly it sounds to the rest of us.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> So we have Ed Klein *telling* us what Reverand Wright said the first youtube video. But can't actually produce any audio where Wright says that Obama didn't convert to Christianity or says anything about Obama's Islamic roots.
> 
> _Shocker._
> 
> ...



Yes, I note you can't refute any of this! Have you interviewed anyone connected with the Manchurian muslim? Have you written books about Obuma and had no one counter them, and especially the Rev. Wright has said nothing about Klein's book being wrong..... Sorry, you obuma cock suckers just don't cut it, but it was fun watching you idiots take your time to NOT REFUTE any of the details!....Please, continue, you are starting to be entertaining!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

> Yes, I note you can't refute any of this!



Smiling...refute what?

Remember, Klein's never been able to produce anything to back his claims. Wright has never confirmed anything Klein has said. The 'recordings' of the interview oddly don't include any mention of Obama 'not converting to Christianity' or of his 'Islamic Background'. And despite a hysteric spasm of random youtube videos, you've never presented a scintilla of evidence to back anything Klein has said. 

Oh, you've tried. But you've failed every time. The recordings simply don't say what Klein says they do. 

And exactly as I predicted, you're giving us nothing but excuses why you can't possibly back up Klein's statements. You fail again.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > Yes, I note you can't refute any of this!
> 
> 
> Smiling...refute what?
> ...



 Klein doesn't have to produce anything. The FACT that Weight hasn't denied any of the allegations is proof unto itself! A preponderance of evidence is admissible in any civil court, and there certainly is a preponderance of evidence here! Sorry, you have NOTHING to disprove the allegations, and I have more than enough to cover a civil court case. The breaking sown of the phony birth cert. the absence of school and law practice documents covered by an E.O. the first day on the job, and all the different people that have given testimony against obuma is staggering.... are they all RACISTS, even Rev. Wright?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

> Klein doesn't have to produce anything.



Obviously he does. He's offering us *his word*, backed by absolutely nothing. Which obviously isn't evidence of anything. 

Until you present evidence to back up Klein's account, there's nothing to refute. As you've factually established nothing. Even Klein can't back up Klein's accusations.

As the 'audio recordings' he swears exist.....don't. Its just Klein citing Klein. Which is meaningless.

You fail again.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > Klein doesn't have to produce anything.
> 
> 
> Obviously he does. He's offering us *his word*, backed by absolutely nothing. Which obviously isn't evidence of anything.
> ...



Reverend Wright has NOT DENIED anything in Klein's book that references him! Why not? Why has the Manchurian muslim had his school records and law practice records not been made public, where McCain's and Romney were? As far as audio recordings, we have several audio and video recordings, even posted here with Obuma saying his muslim faith, and even ones by Moooch stating Kenya was his home country! Can't get anymore AUDIBLE than that!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

> Reverend Wright has NOT DENIED anything in Klein's book that references him!


Wright hasn't commented on the book *at all*. Not to refute it, not to agree with it. He has said nothing.  And nothing is exactly what you've presented to back any part of Klein's story. Worse, when the 'recordings' were shared with Hannity and The Blaze...*.both dropped the story. *

Why? Klein claims to have recordings verifiying his claims. Yet they magically vanish the moment you ask to listen to them. *And those that have, immediately abandon Klein and his claims.*

You've got nothing. Given Hannity and The Blaze's abandonment of Klein and his accusations,* you've got less than nothing. *And until you've presented evidence to back Klein's accusations, *there's nothing to refute.
*
You fail again.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > Reverend Wright has NOT DENIED anything in Klein's book that references him!
> 
> 
> Wright hasn't commented on the book *at all*. Not to refute it, not to agree with it. He has said nothing. And nothing is exactly what you've presented to back any part of Klein's story. Worse, when the 'recordings' were shared with Hannity and The Blaze...*.both dropped the story. *
> ...



Wouldn't YOU condemn a book if YOU were the one quoted maliciously about the president? You don't have to confirm what is written if true, but FALSE??? 

 A story only has so much time before something else replaces it, such as the IRS scandal, the VA scandal, the Benghazi scandal, the Traitor for terrorists scandal, The Immigration scandal, the RED LINE scandal, the Bundy scandal, etc., etc. ALL more important than the Manchurian muslim being a muslim!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > Reverend Wright has NOT DENIED anything in Klein's book that references him!
> ...



Wright has been the target of a litany of malicious nonsense for more than half a decade.  In almost every case, he ignores it. But this time, his lack of a response means that he _agrees_ with the malicious nonsense being attributed to him? 

Um, no. You're imagining agreement, just like you're imagining evidence to back Klein's narrative.

In reality, you have neither. And without evidence to back Klein's accusations, there's nothing to refute. As you've factually established nothing.

Try again.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 28, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


 he went to a church led by a pastor that hates America........And that's a fact !


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Perhaps, the supposed book the good Rev. is writing on Obama and him have something to do with his attitude! The facts have been presented, because you don't like the rational outcome means nothing. The power of this tyrant is now historic. Having been taken to SCOTUS over a dozen times in the last year only to be bitch slapped by them shows how tyrannical he is, YET he will still disobey their directives and try to manipulate his E.O.'s to bypass Congress on Immigration, among other things!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Laughing...so not only are you basing your argument on the baseless accusations of a for profit *writer* trying to sell you his book,* who can't back up anything he says.* Now you're imagining agreement from Wright in a book *that doesn't even exist yet.*

Ah, conspiracy theorists. They are a big bag of chuckles sometimes.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 29, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



After all what Wright has said about Obuma, after having been thrown under the obuma short bus, he might just end up dead, a la Donald Young! 

 That Chicago THUG culture of the democrats is notorious for such things!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2014)

> After all what Wright has said about Obuma, after having been thrown under the obuma short bus, he might just end up dead, a la Donald Young!
> 
> That Chicago THUG culture of the democrats is notorious for such things!




Oh wow. Yet another conspiracy, backed by jack shyte. You've already offered us the red herrings of the IRS investigations, USSC rulings and now 'Donald Young' as desperate attempts to change the topic.

Laughing....I take it things aren't going well with Klein and his baseless accusations backed by nothing. 

The funny part? It never even occured to you to question Klein, verify the audio, or do anything but obediently gobble down whatever partisan pablum was thrust down your gullet.....without a single thought or question.

You can't teach that.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 29, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > After all what Wright has said about Obuma, after having been thrown under the obuma short bus, he might just end up dead, a la Donald Young!
> >
> > That Chicago THUG culture of the democrats is notorious for such things!
> 
> ...



Hillarys Book Loses #1 Spot On NYT Bestsellers List To A Book Slamming Her

Read more: Hillary's Book Loses #1 Spot On New York Times List To Klein | The Daily Caller

 I haven't read his book yet, have you?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > After all what Wright has said about Obuma, after having been thrown under the obuma short bus, he might just end up dead, a la Donald Young!
> ...



Squirrel!

Try again.  So far you've presented exactly jack shyte backing any part of Klein's accusations. Leaving me with nothing to refute, as you have yet to factually establish any of your claims.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 29, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



So you haven't read Klein's book either. Klein is under no obligation to release any audio of that interview, simply because you don't believe him, while Wright doesn't contest it! Seems simple enough to most to believe Klein then! 

 Just wondering how much they pay you to infiltrate a forum to propagandize it?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2014)

> So you haven't read Klein's book either. Klein is under no obligation to release any audio of that interview, simply because you don't believe him, while Wright doesn't contest it! Seems simple enough to most to believe Klein then!



'No obligation'?  He can make up whatever he wants. Fiction writers do it all the time. But if you cite his claims as factual, you need to be able to back them with more than just Klein citing Klein.

And you can't. *You've got exactly jack shyte backing Klein's accusations. *Leaving me with nothing to refute, as you haven't factually established anything.

Try again.



> Just wondering how much they pay you to infiltrate a forum to propagandize it?



Laughing.....yet another conspiracy! Predictably backed by your patented 'jack shyte', with a healthy side of random paranoia and partisan hysteria.

Silly man......I shred your conspiracies for free. And you'd be shocked at how little effort it takes.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 29, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my estimation probably not a practicing Muslim or Christian. by some of his aactions one could think he is dissolusioned with western society. Maybe he has Sympathies towards Muslims in general. Perhaps that is why he releasedsome of the gitmo detainees he has.Perhaps he feels that he understands where Muslims are coming from better than his political peers, I dont think that would be supprising if his father was Muslim, and Im sure his mother would have been an influence there as well,


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> ...



Or....he released the Gitmo detainees because they're prisoner's of war in a war that we're ending? If they're guilty of some crime, charge them with it and have your trial. If they're prisoners of war, you have to let them go when you stop fighting.

And if they're neither, let them go. Indefinite detention without charges or legal justification isn't what we do. We're better than that.

As for Obama's father, he didn't know his father, who was an atheist. Obama's mother was a Christian. His grandmother and grandfather who raised Obama from about age 10 on, were both Christians. Methodists, I believe. And Obama went to Catholic school for 2 years while living in Indonesia, yet another Christian influence.

I'd say that Obama probably doesn't approach Muslims with the knee jerk fear, suspicious and outright hostility of many conservatives. Mainly because he's met quite a few of them. And they're overwhelmingly just folks.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 29, 2014)

Why dont I believe that?  so your saying no one in his family was muslim, yet he has a muslim name, same as his father and grandfather. Im not saying hes a Muslim , just saying he likeley had some influence. So the guy he lets out of Gitmo and becomes Leader of ISIS is no problem. Obviously he should have been kept locked up.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Why dont I believe that?  so your saying no one in his family was muslim, yet he has a muslim name, same as his father and grandfather. Im not saying hes a Muslim , just saying he likeley had some influence. So the guy he lets out of Gitmo and becomes Leader of ISIS is no problem. Obviously he should have been kept locked up.



Oh, on his father's side there were plenty of Muslims. Obama met them twice. Once when he was 20 for a couple of weeks. And again as a US senator.

It seems....really unlikely, that Obama was going to be so influenced by those two brief meetings in adulthood that he became a life long 'secret Muslim'....who inexplicably, doesn't practice Islam and was baptized a Christian.

And sure it had some influence. In all likelihood Obama knows more about Islam and has been exposed to more of the culture of those following Islam than any president in our history. Its harder to vilify and fear large groups of people when you've lived among some of them.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 29, 2014)

Truth is, no one really knows who this guy is. He's a mystery and a lie. And he's a criminal too. For his awful IRS abuses alone, he should be Impeached. He's ruled as a foreign Anti-American Globalist. If it quacks like a duck...


----------



## paulitician (Jul 29, 2014)

Seriously, this guy's a delusional dipshit...

Obama: "Muslims built 'the very fabric of our nation.'

On Sunday, President Obama and First Lady Michelle released a statement thanking Muslim Americans for their many &#8220;achievements and contributions&#8230; to building the very fabric of our nation and strengthening the core of our democracy.&#8221;...

Obama: Muslims Built 'The Very Fabric of Our Nation'


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Truth is, no one really knows who this guy is. He's a mystery and a lie. And he's a criminal too. For his awful IRS abuses alone, he should be Impeached. He's ruled as a foreign Anti-American Globalist. If it quacks like a duck...



The truth is you just admitted that you don't know what you're talking about. That you lack the knowledge sufficient to discuss the topic intelligently.

Yet oddly, you continue to babble about the topic. Its so strange with conspiracy theorists.....they treat their own ignorance like some badge of honor.

And the 'IRS'? My, your ilk are just desperate to switch topics. Throwing up one red herring after another in an attempt to divert the conversation from your hapless, comic failure to back any part of your 'Obama is a Muslim' narrative.

Which speaks volumes.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Seriously, this guy's a delusional dipshit...
> 
> Obama: "Muslims built 'the very fabric of our nation.'
> 
> ...




Here's the actual statement, with the portion you seem to be commenting on in bold:



> As Muslims throughout the United States and around the world celebrate Eid-al-Fitr, Michelle and I extend our warmest wishes to them and their families.  This last month has been a time of fasting, reflection, spiritual renewal, and service to the less fortunate.  While Eid marks the completion of Ramadan, it also celebrates the common values that unite us in our humanity and reinforces the obligations that people of all faiths have to each other, especially those impacted by poverty, conflict, and disease.
> 
> *In the United States, Eid also reminds us of the many achievements and contributions of Muslim Americans to building the very fabric of our nation and strengthening the core of our democracy.  *That is why we stand with people of all faiths, here at home and around the world, to protect and advance their rights to prosper, and we welcome their commitment to giving back to their communities.
> 
> ...



What exactly do you disagree with? And if you've twisted that into 'evidence' of Obama being a secret Muslim, then George Bush must be a super, *super* secret Muslim for his Eid statement:



> "Here in the United States our Muslim citizens are making many contributions in business, science and law, medicine and education, and in other fields. Muslim members of our Armed Forces and of my administration are serving their fellow Americans with distinction, upholding our nation's ideals of liberty and justice in a world at peace."
> 
> ....."Over the past month, Muslims have fasted, taking no food or water during daylight hours, in order to refocus their minds on faith and redirect their hearts to charity. Muslims worldwide have stretched out a hand of mercy to those in need. Charity tables at which the poor can break their fast line the streets of cities and towns. And gifts of food and clothing and money are distributed to ensure that all share in God's abundance. Muslims often invite members of other families to their evening iftar meals, demonstrating a spirit of tolerance."
> 
> ...



And that's just from one speech! Where were conservatives soiling themselves with panty shitting hysterics over Bush the 'secret muslim' in 2002? Oh, that's right. Bush is one of 'us'. And Obama is one of 'them'. And only one of 'them' could be a 'secret Muslim'. I know, how inconvenient that I hold you to the same standards. 

Consistency is a fickled mistress. For example.....can you imagine how utterly your ilk would lose their fucking minds if Obama made this statement:



> "The Islam that we know is a faith devoted to the worship of one God, as revealed through The Holy Qur'an. It teaches the value and the importance of charity, mercy, and peace."
> 
> George Bush, November 2001



But when Bush says it......nothing from conservatives. Chirping crickets. So much for your 'evidence'. Even you don't believe your own bullshit.


----------



## chikenwing (Jul 29, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Truth is, no one really knows who this guy is. He's a mystery and a lie. And he's a criminal too. For his awful IRS abuses alone, he should be Impeached. He's ruled as a foreign Anti-American Globalist. If it quacks like a duck...
> ...



Oh, on his father's side there were plenty of Muslims. Obama met them twice. Once when he was 20 for a couple of weeks. And again as a US senator.

So you were there right??

You blubberd out something about knowing what your talking about??


----------



## chikenwing (Jul 29, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, this guy's a delusional dipshit...
> ...



The problem here is people like yourself,don't LISTEN and do the very best they can to p-aint there fellow countrymen that think differently into corners


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2014)

> The problem here is people like yourself,don't LISTEN and do the very best they can to p-aint there fellow countrymen that think differently into corners



The problem with people like myself.....is that I do listen.* And then I fact check what is being said. *While some of my 'countrymen' simply cut and paste carefully edited blurbs from right wing websites with almost no comment or insight of their own. They're regurgitators, repeating what they've been told to think.

They research nothing, they question nothing, they verify nothing.

I question and I check. And when you read Obama's full statement, its bland, generic fair. And far less obsequious and fawning that Bush's own statements on the topic. 

Its not me who 'p-aints fellows into the corner''. Its the evidence, which utterly obliterates most of the more inane conspiracy nonsense posted in this forum.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't care if he's an alien from outer space

He's not a patriotic American and he's the most ugly thuggish President


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> I don't care if he's an alien from outer space
> 
> He's not a patriotic American and he's the most ugly thuggish President



So......you don't like Obama. 

This is pretty much where most of these silly Obama conspiracies begin. And where they end.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 30, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > The problem here is people like yourself,don't LISTEN and do the very best they can to p-aint there fellow countrymen that think differently into corners
> 
> 
> The problem with people like myself.....is that I do listen.* And then I fact check what is being said. *While some of my 'countrymen' simply cut and paste carefully edited blurbs from right wing websites with almost no comment or insight of their own. They're regurgitators, repeating what they've been told to think.
> ...




Reading the DNC playbook is NOT fact-checking.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 30, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if he's an alien from outer space
> ...



I don't care about any conspiracies but I didn't like the man from the moment he jumped on the stage at the convention....he was frikken nobody anyone ever heard of and he started talking all his BS and it's yet to stop
He's a bald faced liar, he selective in who he represents, that is blacks and homosexuals.....now he's just a community Agitator of our us and our country.....every week it's something with him, last week people were gaming the system, and then we didn't build that, according to him we are bitter bible thumpers afraid of people not like us and cling to our guns..I was a bartender for 20 years I can judge a book by the cover and I've been right as now almost 70% of the people can't stand him either.....I can't even stand him as a human being...he's a horrible person how he treats Congress, how he treats us as if we are nothing but his subjects..... he's a thug smug jerk....and his traveling road show of blaming everyone but himself I don't know how he can stand himself or sleep at night...and don't get me started on Mabell Obama
I wished for our first black President they really had tried to work on the racial divide,  but all they've done is opened it to size of the grand canyon with every criticism about them you accused of being racist...first it was the stupid beer summit where he took the black mans side, then came with if he had frikken son he could be Trayvon Martin...the hell the other person in that case was a latino and a minority....he CHOSE SIDES...that should of given people a clue right there......so no,  I can't stand the man and know he's been one of the ugliest, divisive,  hateful president I've ever lived under


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 30, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> I was a bartender for 20 years I can judge a book by the cover


----------



## paulitician (Jul 30, 2014)

You Obamabots still desperately searching for all those 'Husseins' out there who aren't Muslims? Let us know when y'all find em.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 30, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > The problem here is people like yourself,don't LISTEN and do the very best they can to p-aint there fellow countrymen that think differently into corners
> ...



Nor are your quoting of tired bumpersticker slogans in place of a rational, fact based argument.

The reason your ilk have switched from a factual debate to one of personal insult....is because you couldn't win on the facts. The 'argument' of the OP is self contradictory mush. The 'logic' of the OP when applied consistently prove Obama is a Christian. And all the 'damning quotes' that supposedly prove Obama is a Muslim.....vanish the moment you ask to see them.

And I asked. I questioned. I checked.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 30, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I was a bartender for 20 years I can judge a book by the cover



Smiling......I rest my case.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 30, 2014)

paulitician said:


> You Obamabots still desperately searching for all those 'Husseins' out there who aren't Muslims? Let us know when y'all find em.



Um, frankly I'd forgotten that silly argument. Who says you can't be a Christian because of your middle name?

That would be you and......you?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 30, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > You Obamabots still desperately searching for all those 'Husseins' out there who aren't Muslims? Let us know when y'all find em.
> ...



You Obamabots crack me up. Uh huh sure, the name 'Hussein' has absolutely nothing to do with Islam. But that seems to only be true in your Dear Leader's case. Gee, how convenient for you worshippers.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 30, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Wow.....my question completely stumped you. Who says that one can't be a Christian because your middle name?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 30, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Yes we know, your Dear Leader is a special unique case. The name 'Hussein' has absolutely nothing to do with Islam. It's just a middle name. It means nothing. Anyway, get back to us when you find all those 'Husseins' out there who aren't Muslim. Good luck.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't care what Saul Alinsky says (OK, so Saul is using a puppet)!

It walks like a Muslim.

It talks like a Muslim.

It displays blatant favouritism toward Muslims.

That does tend to lead one to believe it might actually be a Muslim.

But of course the possibility remains that His chief defender might also.........


----------



## Skylar (Jul 30, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



A unique case in what? Again, who says you can't be a Christian based on your middle name?

If this is genuinely the best your ilk have got to support your "Obama is a Muslim" fantasy, then why did you guys even bother to start this thread?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 30, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



There is a reason he was named Hussein. Just like there is a reason you were given your name. Most Husseins in the world are given that name for a reason. Your guy is not a special unique case. Just think about that for a bit.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 30, 2014)

> It walks like a Muslim. It talks like a Muslim.



Other than the fact that he doesn't follow any of the 5 core tenets of Islam, drinks beer, eats pork, was baptized a Christian, raised by Christian mother, raised by a Christian grandmother, raised by a Christian grandfather, went to Catholic school, has lived almost all of his life in a predominantly Christian nation, attended Christian services for 20 years, married a Christian, had both his children baptized as Christians, has expressed his Christian faith and his personal relationship with Jesus Christ?

If that's how you define 'walking like a Muslim', then perhaps you're not clear on what a Muslim is or does.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 30, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



And for the fifth time.....who says that you can't be a Christian because of your middle name? Even you won't back that rhetorical turd.

Ending your entire argument.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 30, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Again, people give the name Hussein for a reason. Now you just need to chill and go find out what that reason usually is. So don't rush to post your next reply. Just chill and think about it for a bit.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 30, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Again, who says that you can't be a Christian because of your middle name? Christians don't say this. Muslims don't say this. Neither do Hindis, Shintoists, Jews, Buddhists or even Zoroastrians. 

The only person fronting that argument.....is you. Citing yourself.

And if his middle name is really the best argument your ilk have managed to cobble together to support your 'Obama is a Muslim' fantasy, then why even start this thread?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 30, 2014)

His actions show that he is in support of Muslims and not Christians.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 30, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a fucking retard. 

If he is you cant do jack shit about it.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 30, 2014)

Muslims Killing Thousands of Christians - Obama Says Nothing!

The AXIS of GREED » Muslims Killing Thousands of Christians - Obama Says Nothing!


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 30, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Muslims Killing Thousands of Christians - Obama Says Nothing!
> 
> The AXIS of GREED » Muslims Killing Thousands of Christians - Obama Says Nothing!



Thats because he hates his Christian wife.  its a secret plot to wrest control away from congress and give it to the muslim brotherhood.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 31, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You are a fucking retard.
> 
> If he is you cant do jack shit about it.




Oh my!

Libbies get so testy when Their New Messiah is outed you might think they'd been using that underarm manhood roll-on to excess!  It sure does walk like a Muslim - one would have to be blind or at least selectively so to not notice.


----------



## Levy (Jul 31, 2014)

Im not sure.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 31, 2014)

He's a muslim, BUT think about this....


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You are a fucking retard.
> ...



I'm not testy. I'm laughing at you impotent clowns.  I hope he is a Muslim and announces it on TV. Simply put you cant do shit about it. Why are you guys whining over it?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 31, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Seems to be the mentality of the Democrat Elite and their sycophants these days. They truly do believe they're above the law and answer to no one. They no longer fear the People. They no longer expect to be held accountable for anything. It's exactly what our Founding Fathers warned about. The Government no longer fears the People. It's the exact opposite now. The People fear the Government. These people are drunk on power. I'm sure our Founding Fathers would be recommending Revolution at this point.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



The Democratic Elite and the sycophants are the people. How do you think your POTUS got in office?  Being a Muslim is not being above the law. Its practicing Islam. Is there a law against him being a Muslim?  Quite the contrary. The anal retentive, racist Republican sycophants stand for everything that is wrong with this country. You fear freedom. And yes that freedom includes the ability to practice Islam. You are just mad because you cant do shit about it.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 31, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Seems to be the mentality of the Democrat Elite and their sycophants these days. They truly do believe they're above the law and answer to no one. They no longer fear the People. They no longer expect to be held accountable for anything. It's exactly what our Founding Fathers warned about. The Government no longer fears the People. It's the exact opposite now. The People fear the Government. These people are drunk on power. I'm sure our Founding Fathers would be recommending Revolution at this point.


Wow that is quite a post, considering it has absolutely nothing to do with what you quoted and replies to regarding Obama being a Muslim.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 31, 2014)

Now, just how true is this?.... You don't have to be clairvoyant to see, and understand where this posers affiliations lie!.... Unless you happen to believe in socialism, and muslim supremacy!


----------



## paulitician (Jul 31, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Unfortunately, your arrogance has become the norm for your Party brethren. You and your fellow sycophants truly believe your beloved Democrat Elite shouldn't and won't be held accountable for anything. Personally, i could care less if he's a Muslim or not. Although i feel he likely is or was at some point. The name Hussein is given for a reason. 

But i'm much more concerned with his arrogant above the law mentality. Him, Reid, Pelosi, and other Democrat Elites are drunk on power. They don't have any fear of ever being held accountable for anything. It's exactly what our Founding Fathers warned about. Once they stop fearing the People, that's when the problems begin. And that's what's going on now. I guess we'll see how the People respond in the future. More & more are seeing the arrogant megalomania. Stay tuned.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



You didnt answer my question.  Is being a Muslim illegal?

I thought your issue was with the Democrats?  I'm not a Dem.  My arrogance stems from you being a hypocritical dunce that is easily led around by the nose.  its easy to be arrogant in the face of such ignorance.  Again you cant do jack shit but whine about it. You are impotent you clown.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 31, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I made myself clear on the issue. I believe he is or was a Muslim at some point. The name Hussein is given for a reason. But it's obviously not illegal. And the OP and most others on the thread haven't tried to make that argument. 

But like i said, your arrogance has become typical of your Party brethren. Your guy, Reid, Pelosi, and other Party Elites truly believe they can't and won't be held accountable for anything. They really do believe they're above the law. And unfortunately, it looks like they're right. For now anyway. But more & more people are catching on. They're noticing the arrogant megalomania. We'll see how they decide to respond.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 31, 2014)

paulitician said:


> The name Hussein is given for a reason.


I have a Christian middle name, but was raised an atheist and much of my childhood was in a predominantly Buddhist country.

The name was given to me because it was my grandfather's name.

So much for name = religion.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 31, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The name Hussein is given for a reason.
> ...



Yes we get it. Your Dear Leader is a special unique case. He just happens to be one of the very very few on Earth named Hussein, who wasn't a Muslim. Uh huh, sure. God, you Obamabots are such programmed dipshits. Sheesh!


----------



## GreenBean (Jul 31, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> No, he is not. No, he never was.



Quite Possibly , but he certainly says some pretty dumb ass shit .  Here's a few quotes which tend to lead people to believe he is either Moslem and or a Moslem Sympathizer. 

*"The future must not belong to those who slander the Prophet of Islam&#8221; * Sep 25, 2012 - To the  UN General Assembly

 ...my father came from a Kenyan family that includes generations of Muslims. ...... *The sweetest sound I know is the Muslim call to prayer*&#8221;

*&#8220;I look forward to hosting an Iftar dinner celebrating Ramadan here at the White House later this week, and wish you a blessed month.&#8221;*


* &#8220;So I have known Islam on three continents before coming to the region where it was first revealed&#8221; * April 6, 2009, to the Turkish Parliament in Ankara.

&#8220;Islam has a proud tradition of tolerance.&#8221;  Jun 4, 2009  Cairo

&#8220;As a student of history, I also know civilization&#8217;s debt to Islam.&#8221;

&#8220;Whatever we once were, we are no longer a Christian nation&#8221;

 &#8220;We do not consider ourselves a Christian nation.&#8221;


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 31, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Yes we get it. Your Dear Leader is a special unique case. He just happens to be one of the very very few on Earth named Hussein, who wasn't a Muslim. Uh huh, sure. God, you Obamabots are such programmed dipshits. Sheesh!


No, apparently you don't get it.

Obama isn't my Dear Leader any more than he is your Dear Leader. You confuse me enjoying poking holes in your idiotic conspiracy theories with me adulating the president.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 31, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we get it. Your Dear Leader is a special unique case. He just happens to be one of the very very few on Earth named Hussein, who wasn't a Muslim. Uh huh, sure. God, you Obamabots are such programmed dipshits. Sheesh!
> ...



Uh huh, Hesseins aren't Muslims. Nope, no way. Try a Reboot ya Obamabot moron.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 31, 2014)

He was named after his father, who was probably named after his father. 

It is hilarious you are leaning your case for this on his middle name. Many prominent atheists have Christian names, I guess we assume they are secret Christians too.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 31, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> He was named after his father, who was probably named after his father.
> 
> It is hilarious you are leaning your case for this on his middle name. Many prominent atheists have Christian names, I guess we assume they are secret Christians too.



Uh huh, you just keep telling yourself that. Whatever makes you programmed Obamabot dipshits happy.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2014)

It takes an especially ignorant type of moron to believe the POTUS is a Muslim. SMH


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 1, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> It takes an especially ignorant type of moron to believe the POTUS is a Muslim. SMH



But not near the level of ignorance displayed by those who dismiss the possibility.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an especially ignorant type of moron to believe the POTUS is a Muslim. SMH
> ...




Muslims dont attend Christian churches for years upon end.  Did that fact escape you in your analysis?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 1, 2014)

Since Borat Obama isn't a human being, it doesn't matter whether he's muslim or not.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How many times have you seen this and REFUSE to acknowledge that B. Hussein is doing exactly what this refers to... the promoting of the muslim spring, and the al Qaeda, muslim brotherhood, ISIL, and Taliban thinking and take over of the middle East!


Muslim scholars teach that Muslims should generally be truthful to each other, unless the purpose of lying is to "smooth over differences." There are two forms of lying to non-believers that are permitted under certain circumstances, _taqiyya_ and _kitman_. These circumstances are typically those that advance the cause Islam - in some cases by gaining the trust of non-believers in order to draw out their vulnerability and defeat them.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



You are a fucking moron for real. 
Taqiyya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> In some branches of Islam, taqiyya &#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; (alternative spellings taqiyeh, taqiya, taqiyah, tuqyah) is a form of religious dissimulation,[1] or a legal dispensation *whereby a believing individual can deny his faith or commit otherwise illegal or blasphemous acts while they are at risk of significant persecution.*





Kitman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Kitman (Arabic kitm&#257;n &#1603;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; "secrecy, concealment") is the act of paying lip service to authority while holding personal opposition. *It is a sort of political camouflage, for the purpose of survival, in circumstances where open opposition would result in persecutio*n



What persecution was he in danger of here in the US?  I knew you were a fucking retard but this takes the cake.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 In some branches of Islam, taqiyya &#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; (alternative spellings taqiyeh, taqiya, taqiyah, tuqyah) is a form of religious dissimulation,[1] or a legal dispensation *whereby a believing individual can deny his faith or commit otherwise illegal or blasphemous acts while they are at risk of significant persecution.*

*Let's see, sending supposed Syrian rebels, arms and money to fight Assad while many of them were staunch Al Qaeda fighters that had killed American military in Iraq, and Afghanistan. Bombing Kaddafi in Libya while the muslim brotherhood took over the country and made it completely unsafe for all but themselves. Standing by and supporting the muslim brotherhood I Egypt as they systematically killed and pillaged Christians, and OTHER sects of muslims that didn't agree with their takeover, besides providing BILLIONS to Morsi that was used directly for that purpose. Abandoning Iraq so that the current ISIL terrorists can control a large portion of that country, killing and driving out thousands of Christians that lived in Mosel, let alone other much smaller cities. FAILING to support Israel against the Palestinian DOGS that continue to bomb Israel, and use their own wives and children as human shields, and all the muslim president and his cohorts in this dictatorship regime have to say to each other is....*





 You sir, are an ignorant, and stupid bastard, as YOU and your retarded black cronies, and subversive liberal whites can't see the fire through the fog of your bigotry!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Dont be angry. Next time just pick up a dictionary so you dont get caught using words when you have no idea what they mean. I will embarrass you every time I catch you son.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, unfortunately IMPEACHMENT, and arrest for illegal acts are off the table for the Manchurian muslim and his henchman Holder.... you should expand your mind to follow the concept, but probably you ethnicity is what holds you back! AA doesn't work!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



What concept?  The one thats in the conspiracy theory section? 

Did aliens molest you?  Point to the area on the doll they touched you.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Unfortunately that's all you have apparently, that and you're devotion to color! I understand, you homeboys must protect and defend the brother, even when logic and substance show that you are either another mental midget or a bigot.... I doubt that your truly a mental midget....


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Thats not logic. Thats delusion and conjecture. Thats exactly why this is in the conspiracy thread. You clowns are whacked out of your minds.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




...DENIAL isn't a river in Egypt, either!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2014)

This delusional OP is property placed on the Board in conspiracy theories.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> This delusional OP is property placed on the Board in conspiracy theories.



I bet that made you wet your shorts!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2014)

Made me laugh in appreciation.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Made me laugh in appreciation.



But can you appreciate this?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2014)

No, she doesn't, and did you know that Barack is a Jewish name, translated as "He who hammers the wackobird crazy far right into the ground."


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, she doesn't, and did you know that Barack is a Jewish name, translated as "He who hammers the wackobird crazy far right into the ground."



Of course she did, you lying piece of shit at the .16 sec. mark...even stopped the video to let it SINK IN! Now, what does HUSSEIN mean in Jewish.... he who is a fucking muslim terrorist supporter?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2014)

She did not in the sense of what you are trying to make of it.

You are the liar, always have been, always will be, always will be known as such.

He is not a Muslim, and you are a far far far right thug coming very close to implied terrorism.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> She did not in the sense of what you are trying to make of it.
> 
> You are the liar, always have been, always will be, always will be known as such.
> 
> He is not a Muslim, and you are a far far far right thug coming very close to implied terrorism.



Of course she did, you are simply a 2 digit IQ'd asshole that refuses to recognize what she said. Your undying devotion to the Manchurian muslim is noted, along with your bullshit that you are a moderate Republican.... you, Rep Frog Boy II, aren't just a liar, you are seriously deranged when you try to spin the unspinable! 

 What implied Terrorism am I supposed to be coming close to?... The ability to be able to SPEAK FREELY, that you commie fucks would like to end in America?... Give me a hint here Boy!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2014)

Of course she did not.  Yeah, you are a wannabee thug who only gets laughed at.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course she did not. Yeah, you are a wannabee thug who only gets laughed at.



Of course SHE DID, as he also said MY MUSLIM FAITH in an interview! I'm glad you get a laugh from me, you,  on the other hand, are a mental midget, that people only shake their heads at when you post.... but you are our entertainment, as a living example of what the left is all about!


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 2, 2014)

We knew Pajama Jake to be a Democrat zealot but also to be a closet Muslim?

Would have been unthinkable until now and his protestations that His New Messiah is ought but a Muslim messiah!


----------



## paulitician (Aug 2, 2014)

Obamabot morons find all those 'Husseins' who aren't Muslims? Probably not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 2, 2014)

No, she did not.  I will always tell the truth.  Vigil and Pauli will lie for the far whatever strange sickness that inhabits their thinking.  Anyone who disagrees with them is a lib and a dem.  And they wonder why the great majority of America laughs at them.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, she did not. I will always tell the truth. Vigil and Pauli will lie for the far whatever strange sickness that inhabits their thinking. Anyone who disagrees with them is a lib and a dem. And they wonder why the great majority of America laughs at them.



The only ones I see laughing are the people above me at YOU! And YES, shit for brains, she did say Kenya was obuma's HOME COUNTRY.... you'd think in a 30 sec. video, this PIMP for the DNC wouldn't LIE when everyone can watch it! Derangement, the PREMIER quality of a subversive!


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, she did not.  I will always tell the  truth.  Vigil and Pauli will lie for the far whatever strange sickness  that inhabits their thinking.  Anyone who disagrees with them is a lib  and a dem.  And they wonder why the great majority of America laughs at  them.



The "truth" as printed in your Democrat Party Playbook hardly  reflects reality.  The more you protest that Your New Messian is not a  Muslim Messiah the greater the suspicion that He might well be!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 5, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You are a fucking retard.
> ...



If you apply the logic of the OP, it proves Obama a Christian. The entire argument already failed.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 5, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No, she did not.  I will always tell the  truth.  Vigil and Pauli will lie for the far whatever strange sickness  that inhabits their thinking.  Anyone who disagrees with them is a lib  and a dem.  And they wonder why the great majority of America laughs at  them.
> ...



What 'democratic party handbook'? The one you imagined....just like you imagined Obama is a Muslim.

Its remarkably how much conservative condemnation falls on the products of their own imagination.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 5, 2014)

Ah, Sky, denial ill becomes you.

Though we HAVE come to expect naught more.......


----------



## Skylar (Aug 5, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Ah, Sky, denial ill becomes you.
> 
> Though we HAVE come to expect naught more.......



Smiling......even the thread's author won't touch the steaming rhetorical pile of the 'Obama is a Muslim' fantasy. Its just silly.

Think about it for a second...you're claiming that a man who was raised by a Christian mother, raised by a Christian grandmother, raised by a Christian grandfather, went to catholic school for 2 years, is a self proclaimed Christian, went to Christian services for 20 years, married a Christian, had both of his of his children baptized Christian, has lived almost his entire life in a Christian nation, has proclaimed his personal relationship with Jesus Christ...

......is a _Muslim_?

I don't think you understand what a Muslim is.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 5, 2014)

No doubt about it!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 5, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> No doubt about it!



Um.....you may want to expand your news sources beyond World Net Daily. As Obama didn't say that. He said this:



> In the United States, Eid also reminds us of the many achievements and contributions of Muslim Americans to building the very fabric of our nation and strengthening the core of our democracy.
> 
> Statement by the President on the Occasion of Eid-al-Fitr | The White House



Its okay, Vigilente....its not like anyone expects you do much more than repeat what you were told to think. Or ever fact check what you parrot.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 5, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt about it!
> ...



I see the symbolism went right over little skylarks head!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 5, 2014)

> I see the symbolism went right over little skylarks head!



You mean the inaccurate paraphrases of things that Obama never said? Yeah, I'm on that. 

You didn't catch it, did you? Again, Vigilante......you're a repeater. You repeat what you're told to think. You don't ask questions and you don't fact check. Me, I look at the source and check it against the claims.

Which is how I spotted your blunder so quickly.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 5, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > I see the symbolism went right over little skylarks head!
> 
> 
> You mean the inaccurate paraphrases of things that Obama never said? Yeah, I'm on that.
> ...



.... It's political satire, again, it went right over that 2 digit IQ! 

 But you didn't say anything about the Moooch wearing a burka...why is that?


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 6, 2014)

TWO digits?

Get real!!!!!!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 6, 2014)

> It's political satire, again, it went right over that 2 digit IQ!



Its political satire based on an inaccurate quote. Which you didn't seem to notice.

Regardless, your silly 'Obama is a Muslim' conspiracy has been so utterly debunked that your entire argument has been reduced to useless personal insults.

If both the OP author and you two have tossed your conspiracy on the midden heap of discarded nonsense, you can hardly be surprised when treat it the same way.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 6, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > It's political satire, again, it went right over that 2 digit IQ!
> 
> 
> Its political satire based on an inaccurate quote. Which you didn't seem to notice.
> ...



You mean something like "Sarah Palin can see Russia from her front porch" that you assholes can't tell real life from an SNL skit?

Of course he's a muslim, he said so, and we've played the video over and over again! You assholes just refuse to believe him, or da Mooooch when she calls Kenya his HOME COUNTRY.... Continue to RANT, you're hilarious in your ZOMBIE LIKE devotion to the African!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 6, 2014)

> You mean something like "Sarah Palin can see Russia from her front porch" that you assholes can't tell real life from an SNL skit?
> 
> Of course he's a muslim, he said so, and we've played the video over and over again! You assholes just refuse to believe him, or da Mooooch when she calls Kenya his HOME COUNTRY.... Continue to RANT, you're hilarious in your ZOMBIE LIKE devotion to the African!



Laughing....more personal insults. If your arguments about Obama had merit, you wouldn't need them. Yet that's all you left. 

And a 'muslim'? A Muslim who eats pork, drinks beer, follows none of the 5 core tenets of Islam (per your own video), went to Catholic school as a child, who was raised by a Christian mother, raised by a Christian grandmother, raised by a Christian grandfather, has spent almost his entire life in a predominantly Christian country, was baptized a Christian, self proclaims his Christian faith, spent 20 years attending a Christian church, married a Christian, has both his children baptized Christian, has expressed his personal relationship with Jesus Christ?

I don't think "Muslim' means what you think it means.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 6, 2014)

Careful or you're likely to get a cartoon back in your face


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 6, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > You mean something like "Sarah Palin can see Russia from her front porch" that you assholes can't tell real life from an SNL skit?
> >
> > Of course he's a muslim, he said so, and we've played the video over and over again! You assholes just refuse to believe him, or da Mooooch when she calls Kenya his HOME COUNTRY.... Continue to RANT, you're hilarious in your ZOMBIE LIKE devotion to the African!
> 
> ...



According to US investigators, five of the 9/11 hijackers including Atta, Al-Shehhi, Nawaq Alhamzi, Ziad Jarrah, and Hani Hanjour visited Las Vegas at least six times between May and August 2001. The San Francisco Chronicle reports that here, they engaged in some decidedly un-Islamic sampling of prohibited pleasures in Americas reputed capital of moral corrosion, including drinking alcohol, gambling, and visiting strip-clubs. As the South Florida Sun Sentinel observed, the hijackers frequent debauchery was at odds with the most basic tenets of Islam:   
 Three guys cavorting with lap dancers at the Pink Pony Nude Theater. Two others knocking back glasses of Stolichnaya and rum and Coke at a fish joint in Hollywood the weekend before committing suicide and mass murder. That might describe the behavior of several men who are suspects in Tuesdays terrorist attack, but it is not a picture of devout Muslims, experts say. Let alone that of religious zealots in their final days on Earth. 

 WELL WE DO KNOW THE Manchurian muslim visited frequently a gay bath house in Chicago! 

Barack Obama gay bathhouse Man's Country Kal Penn sexual innuendo


----------



## Skylar (Aug 6, 2014)

> According to US investigators, five of the 9/11 hijackers including Atta, Al-Shehhi, Nawaq Alhamzi, Ziad Jarrah, and Hani Hanjour visited Las Vegas at least six times between May and August 2001.



And they proclaimed themselves Christians, spoke of their personal relationship with Jesus Christ, were raised by a Christian mother, grandmother and grandfather, were baptized Christian, married Christians, went to Catholic School, had their children baptized Christian, and attended Christian services for 20 years?

Laughing....nope! You're polishing your little turd of an argument *so* hard, aren't you? But it still doesn't make the slightest sense. 

Try again.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 6, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > According to US investigators, five of the 9/11 hijackers including Atta, Al-Shehhi, Nawaq Alhamzi, Ziad Jarrah, and Hani Hanjour visited Las Vegas at least six times between May and August 2001.
> 
> 
> And they proclaimed themselves Christians, spoke of their personal relationship with Jesus Christ, were raised by a Christian mother, grandmother and grandfather, were baptized Christian, married Christians, went to Catholic School, had their children baptized Christian, and attended Christian services for 20 years?
> ...



And that's why they killed themselves yelling "Allah Akbar!"....

 Silly bastard, stop sucking on obuma's turds!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 6, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > According to US investigators, five of the 9/11 hijackers including Atta, Al-Shehhi, Nawaq Alhamzi, Ziad Jarrah, and Hani Hanjour visited Las Vegas at least six times between May and August 2001.
> ...



Laughing.....you *just* figured out that the hijackers weren't Christians. Welcome to the club. You're only 13 years late.

The clues were kinda obvious, weren't they? The hijackers didn't go to a Christian church like a Christian would, they weren't baptized like a Christian would, they didn't marry a Christian like a Christian likely would, they didn't baptize their children as Christians as a Christian would, they didn't attend Catholic School as a Christian might, they weren't raised by Christians, they didn't proclaim their personal relationship with Jesus Christ as a Christian would.

Yet Obama did all of these things.....and you insist he's a *Muslim*?

Again, I don't think 'Muslim' means what you think it means.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 6, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Yes, who cares if they went to a Christian church, they did all things their muslim religion is against.... just a Obuma does but thanks for confirming you suck Obuma's turds!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 6, 2014)

> Yes, who cares if they went to a Christian church, they did all things their muslim religion is against.... just a Obuma does but thanks for confirming you suck Obuma's turds!



So you've completely abandoned your entire silly 'Obama is a Muslim' conspiracy. You're in excellent company: the OP's author ran like his conspiracy was on fire as well.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 7, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > Yes, who cares if they went to a Christian church, they did all things their muslim religion is against.... just a Obuma does but thanks for confirming you suck Obuma's turds!
> 
> 
> So you've completely abandoned your entire silly 'Obama is a Muslim' conspiracy. You're in excellent company: the OP's author ran like his conspiracy was on fire as well.



Of course he's a muslim, One of his multitude of brothers is writing abook, and telling a lot of family secrets...Mark Obama Ndesandjo also recounts his sporadic but intense encounters with his brother over the years in Cultures: My Odyssey of Self-Discovery.

Read more: Obama?s half brother claims their shared father was physically abusive in explosive new book - NY Daily News


----------



## paulitician (Aug 7, 2014)

Most in the world name their children 'Hussein' because they are part of the Muslim Faith. That's just the way it is. Obamabot wingnuts are just gonna have to face reality. It is what it is.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 7, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Most in the world name their children 'Hussein' because they are part of the Muslim Faith. That's just the way it is. Obamabot wingnuts are just gonna have to face reality. It is what it is.



Really? This is all your ilk have left? That because Obama's middle name is 'Hussein', he must be a Muslim?

Um, have you ever thought that Barack Hussein Obama Sr.'s name might have something to do with the name of his son and our President's name; Barack Hussen Obama II? 

Or are you going to cling to your 'middle name defines religion' theory that's so overwhelmingly contradicted by the evidence with our president as to be a little embarrassing?


----------



## paulitician (Aug 7, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Most in the world name their children 'Hussein' because they are part of the Muslim Faith. That's just the way it is. Obamabot wingnuts are just gonna have to face reality. It is what it is.
> ...



Yeah sure, people all over the world name their children 'Hussein' because they're definitely not Muslim. Gawd, you Obamabots are such delusional dipshits.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 7, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Says the poor hapless soul that insists that Obama is a Muslim...because he's named after his dad. 

Sorry, chum......but that doesn't make the slightest sense.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 7, 2014)

_



_

_DANCES LIKE A MUSLIM...THE WHOLE TEAM DOES!_


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 12, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Most in the world name their children 'Hussein' because they are part of the Muslim Faith. That's just the way it is. Obamabot wingnuts are just gonna have to face reality. It is what it is.



*They're* going to have to face reality??? Are youi out of your fucking mind?

He's not a mooslum -- let it go already!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 15, 2014)

They shall be forced to face the reality... of some poster on a message board repeatedly claiming something with proof being the middle name.

Oh the humanity...


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 15, 2014)

Important to note that the terms "Muslim" and "Turd" are NOT mutually exclusive.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 15, 2014)

Fantastic ODS thread. How do I know its an ODS thread? paulitician, vigilante, & HenryBHough are posting in it


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 16, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Given his background, we pretty much know he's been a Muslim in the past so maybe the better question is....is he still a Muslim?
> ...





sometimes a picture speaks a thousand words.

He's definetely afraid of the zionist jews and to not serve them thats for sure.

sometimes live recordings between heads of state speak a thousand words as well.


Its funny watching him get all angry about Bibi relaxing in the oval office putting his feet up on the table letting Obozo know he is the master and he is the slave,hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 16, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...




you mean paid shills.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





great post. showing tthe one party system how the demopublicans and reprocrats sleep in bed together.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah sure, lots of Husseins out there who definitely 'aren't' Muslims. Sure thing Obamabot nutters.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 25, 2014)

Absolutely not, he is a man of no religion.  There is no religion of narcissism.  Obama is to egocentric to ever admit that there is a god other then himself.  But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Yeah sure, lots of Husseins out there who definitely 'aren't' Muslims. Sure thing Obamabot nutters.



You're still arguing that Obama must be a muslim b_ecause he was named after his dad?_

Um, wow.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Absolutely not, he is a man of no religion.  There is no religion of narcissism.  Obama is to egocentric to ever admit that there is a god other then himself.  But that is just my opinion.



And when has Obama claimed that he was a God? Or is that just you pretending to be Obama?

Obama, when speaking for himself, has described his personal relationship with Jesus Christ. Acknowledged that he's a Christian. And has spoken of his Christian faith.

But we should ignore Obama on his own faith.....and just accept whatever you say for him? Um, no. Obama is the world's leading authority on his own faith. You've don't know Obama, have never spoken to him, have never so much as been in the same room with him. Rendering your opinion on his 'heart of hearts' to be uselessly uninformed.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 25, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely not, he is a man of no religion.  There is no religion of narcissism.  Obama is to egocentric to ever admit that there is a god other then himself.  But that is just my opinion.
> ...


 
Thus I offered my opinion.  An opinion obtained by observation.  Who but a narcissist says “We are the ones we have been waiting for?"  OR who takes on these god like qualities, which he states:  " this was the moment when the rise of the oceans began to slow and our planet began to heal;"

No man of faith, or woman, that I know supports abortion.

No man of faith, or woman, that I know would Make this statement: “Look, I got two daughters — 9 years old and 6 years old,” he said. “I am going to teach them first about values and morals, but if they make a mistake, I don’t want them punished with a baby. I don’t want them punished with an STD at age 16, so it doesn’t make sense to not give them information.”

So yes, considering the above and his stand on homosexuality I judge him by his fruits.  You can judge him differently.  The final judgment is not mind of course and in reality only he knows what he really believes.  But by what I hear, his fruit is rotten.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2014)

> Thus I offered my opinion. An opinion obtained by observation. Who but a narcissist says “We are the ones we have been waiting for?" OR who takes on these god like qualities, which he states: " this was the moment when the rise of the oceans began to slow and our planet began to heal;"



Correction: a uselessly uninformed opinion.

As you're speaking on a topic you know nothing about. While ignoring the world's leading authority on the topic. You don't know Obama. You've never met the man. You've never been in the same room as the man. Making it comically implausible that you're going to be a better source on his faith that Obama himself is.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2014)

> No man of faith, or woman, that I know would Make this statement: “Look, I got two daughters — 9 years old and 6 years old,” he said. “I am going to teach them first about values and morals, but if they make a mistake, I don’t want them punished with a baby. I don’t want them punished with an STD at age 16, so it doesn’t make sense to not give them information.”



And why would no person of faith say that? That you have these obtusely broad and simplistic opinions of incredibly large and diverse groups people is stipulated. That your opinions have the slightest connection to reality is very much in question.

You again seem to be using your personal opinion as the basis of your personal opinion. Which is essentially meaningless to anyone but you.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2014)

> No man of faith, or woman, that I know would Make this statement: “Look, I got two daughters — 9 years old and 6 years old,” he said. “I am going to teach them first about values and morals, but if they make a mistake, I don’t want them punished with a baby. I don’t want them punished with an STD at age 16, so it doesn’t make sense to not give them information.”



And why would no person of faith say that? That you have these obtusely broad and simplistic opinions of incredibly large and diverse groups of people is stipulated. That your opinions have the slightest connection to reality is very much in question.

You again seem to be using your personal opinion as the basis of your personal opinion. Which is essentially meaningless to anyone but you.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 26, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > Thus I offered my opinion. An opinion obtained by observation. Who but a narcissist says “We are the ones we have been waiting for?" OR who takes on these god like qualities, which he states: " this was the moment when the rise of the oceans began to slow and our planet began to heal;"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now isn't that really interesting.  I provide you with direct words from his very mouth as reasons for MY OPINION.  I offered examples of what he has done as reasons for MY OPINION.  Yes, I have never been in a room with him and I have never met the man.  But I bet you never have either yet you take YOUR OPINION as gospel.  You don't even bother with giving your opinion or why you have formed the opinion.

So considering your line of reasoning, which there is none, I am thinking you have all the trade marks of being either politicaltorch or Jake the fake, if indeed they are not the same person.


Skylar said:


> > No man of faith, or woman, that I know would Make this statement: “Look, I got two daughters — 9 years old and 6 years old,” he said. “I am going to teach them first about values and morals, but if they make a mistake, I don’t want them punished with a baby. I don’t want them punished with an STD at age 16, so it doesn’t make sense to not give them information.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No man of faith, or woman calls an unborn child a punishment, I am sorry to hear that you agree with Obama.  There are many, many words in the English language Obama could have used instead of punishment.  Unless we consider him an idiot he used the words that he felt in his heart.  I didn't make this up, he said it, live with it.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 26, 2014)

Skylar said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah sure, lots of Husseins out there who definitely 'aren't' Muslims. Sure thing Obamabot nutters.
> ...



Actually I don't hold to him holding of any religion but I can see why some might think he leans towards Islam.  After all he attended a Muslim school during his formative years as a child.  And I certainly can't say I have heard him say too much bad about Islam, you know like his clinging to their guns and Bibles comments about Christians.

So even though you agree the thought he might be Muslim has some basis, but I disagree with the conclusion.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2014)

> Now isn't that really interesting. I provide you with direct words from his very mouth as reasons for MY OPINION.



The obvious problem with your 'evidence' is that in none of those quotes does Obama say he's not a person of faith. *The person saying that is, as always, you citing yourself...pretending to speak for Obama. * As always, you are using your baseless personal opinion as your basis of your baseless personal opinion. 

The problem you faced and continue to face.....is bridging this circle of self sustaining opinion that exists exclusively in your own head to the world the rest of us live in. And on Obama's faith, we have the world's leading authority on the topic saying one thing. And you saying another. Why would I ignore Obama on his own faith and instead believe you, pretending to speak for him?

There is no reason. You have no idea what you're talking about. Whereas Obama does.


----------

